# ريا وسكينة استايل



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*
 دستوووووووووووووووووووور 
قال وعلى راى المثل محدش بيكووووووووولها بالساهل 
 انا ريا و معايا سكينة اختى 
طبعا عرفتوا مين سكينة 
جايين النهاردة المنتدى نختار عضو او عضوة 
وهنقوموا معاهم باحلى واجب 
بت يا سكينة هاتلنا حاجة للشابة نشربوها ونقوموا معاها بالواجب 
متخافيش يا شابه ده احنا 
 هنريحووووووووووووووووووووووكى 
وحسرة عليها يا حسرة عليها ما جت رجليها 
الدور الدور الدور الدور موعودة ياللى عليكى الدور 
بصى يا شابة  كل المطلوب منك انك تعرفى مين العضو اللى بنتكلم عنه 
هنقولك مواصفاته وانتى  تقولى  مين هوو 
جاوبتى صح 
هنفرج عنك ومش هناخد دهبك 
متنسيش تلبسى كل مجوهراتك هاااااااااا 
اما بقى ان جاوبتى غلط 
يبقى هنزلوكى تتهوى شوية فى البدروووم
متخافيش يا شابه البدروم عندنا مكيف 
وهتلاقى الهوا بيطس فى جفاكى 
اميه يا اوختشى امييييه 
يلا يا سكينة 
حضرلنا موصفات العضو 
على ما  اهز النجفة
واحضر البخووور لزوم القعدة 
قطييييييييعة محدش بيكووووولها بالساااااهل  
استنونا انا واختى سكينة 
واول ضحية معانا 
*




​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2014)

عيني ياريا نعرف مين بس الضحية اللي معانا
ونشربوها شيح وسحلب وكل اللي هي عايزاه
دا احنا هنريحوها عالاخر

بس عايزين نستتقل كدا ياريا
عايزين واحده توزن 
عشان انزل بموصفات عبعال علي طول 

وأأأأمية يااوختشي أأمية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*تعبنا يا سوكينة النهاردة من كتر الشغل 
بكرا بقى نبقى نعملو كل حاجة 
ونستضيف الضحية 
ونقوموا باحلى واجب معاها 
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههه انتوا لسه مختارتوش يا غلبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههه انتوا لسه مختارتوش يا غلبي


*بندور على ضحية معاها دهب يا مرمر 
وكمان بناخد موافقتها امال هنسرقها كدا من غير ما نقولها*
*لا احنا حرامية اه بس عندنا ضمير *
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههه انتوا لسه مختارتوش يا غلبي


بلي الفوطة ياريا
ونضفي البدروم
في ضحية جايلنا برجليها اهي
وحسرة عليها ياحسرة عليها:smile01​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه  ليه كدهون يا بنتي منك  ليها انا عملت حاجه الله  ده انا حتي بحبكم اووووي :*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*واحنا كمان بنحبووووكى يا شاااااااااابه 
ده احنا هنريحوووووووكى 
يلا بينا يا سكينة 
علشان ندفنيها 
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه فكرتوني باللمبي في فالفيلم اللي بيعمل فيه مجنون لما يقوله التعويره هتوسع وتغرقنا كلنا تعالوا ندفنه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

يلا المهم هتعملوا فيا ايه طه ؟؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يلا المهم هتعملوا فيا ايه طه ؟؟؟






*بصى يا شابه احنا هنشربوكى البن المحوود بتاعنا 
وبعد كدا نعملوا زار وبعد كدا انتى هتقعى 
قوم ايه ناخدك على البدروم 
قوم ايه مقلعينك دهبك 
قوم ايه دفنينك ع طول 
ها ايه رايك :smile01*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

حتي مش عارفه تقولي بن محوج يخرب بيت التعليم المجاني 
هع هع هع هع هع هع


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع لزيز وشكلو  صعب اللى يقع وميعرفشى يجاوب ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> حتي مش عارفه تقولي بن محوج يخرب بيت التعليم المجاني
> هع هع هع هع هع هع


*ايه المحود دى صحيح 
العتب على النظر يا اوختشى 
وبعدين خافى ع نفسك يا شابه ها :act23:
*​


Samir poet قال:


> صعب اللى يقع وميعرفشى يجاوب ههههههههه


*ايون يا سمير 
هنخدوا على البدروم عدل *​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

اخاف من مين يا بنتي انتي متعرفش اني دراكولا اصلا امال انا باجي بالليل ليه 
؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2014)

*ههههههههههه دا على اساس انك هقتل الجثة وتمشى بيها   يا قلبك الحنونا يارورو هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*ماشى ياهم الدراكولا ههههههههه 
لا يا سمير انا كل اللى هعمله هكتم نفسها بالفوطة 
وهما يدفنااااااااااها 

*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

تصدقي دخت من القهوه بتاعتكم هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههه يا قلبك الدعيييييف مفيش افكار جامدة جدا على الموت اجبلك وسائل مساعدة حلوة  تخليكى تشتغلى فى الموقع بتاعتك دا بالوسايل دى  هههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> تصدقي دخت من القهوه بتاعتكم هههههههههههههههههه


*يا مسهل يا كريم 
يابت يا سوكينة تعالى اول ضحية اهى جاهزة 
بقولك ايه استنى مدخويش دلوقتى اما نشوف سكينة راحت فين :smile01
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*ده انا غلبانة يا سمير صدقنى 
هى البت سكوينة اللى سلطتنى 
وقالتلى بدل ما احنا قاعدين من غير شغلة ولا مشغلة كدا 
ناكل لقمتنا بسرقة الدهب 
يوووه يقتل الستات 
لا مش دى مش دى 
ناكل لقمتنا بعرق جبنا 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2014)

*هههههههههههههه
بس خلى بالكم انا اؤمن بالطقوس 
الهندية 
بعثة ارواح المقتولة من جديد
يعنى اى ضححية تقتلوها 
ممكن تصح من الموت وترجع تانى 
بشكل روح وتنتقم  
هههههههههههههههه احذرو ذلك جيداهههههههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*لا وعلى ايه انا هستقيل من الشغلانة دى *​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2014)

*ههههههههههههههه احسن برضو 
يلا نسيب سكينة لوحدها فى الشغلانة دى شكلها مش خايفة على نفسها
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tamav maria (31 أغسطس 2014)

احياة النبي ياابلتي انا ما مش معايا دهب ولا فلوس 
سيبوني اروح 
دا انا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه​


----------



## القسيس محمد (31 أغسطس 2014)

*اومال فين حسب الله 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (31 أغسطس 2014)

فين عب عال يارياااااااااااااااا​


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه فيلم الرعب ده ابتدى امتا وفينها الضحية وبعدين يا ريا سوكينة شكلها دبستك وراحت تأعد فى التلاجة كالعاده ههههههههههههههه
فكرة حلوة   وشكله هيكون مرعب جدى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههه متابع لما نشوف


----------



## max mike (31 أغسطس 2014)

*متااااااااااابع ونشوف مين الضحية الجاية
وعلى راى المثل ياخبر انهاردة بفلوس بعد بكرة ينزل عليه التخفيض​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 أغسطس 2014)

شغلانة حلوه وسهلة ورقيقة


----------



## soso a (31 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه

عسل وسكر 

متااااااااابعه لما نشوف اخرتها 

 ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

اهم كتروا اللي بيلبسوا دهب 
شوفوا شغلكم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 أغسطس 2014)

دول نامو يا عم 
عالم مش وش اجرام


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

المشكلة يا كبير 
انهم بوق بس


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2014)

ريا وسوكينه وراهم عملية سطو مسلح يخلصوها و يشوفوا شغلهم هنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ريا وسوكينه وراهم عملية سطو مسلح يخلصوها و يشوفوا شغلهم هنا


مين يشهد للعروسة 

حرام عليكي انا في مرة رفعت ايدي علي الكي بورد 
رورو جرت جابت اخر المنتدي في لحظة


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2014)

احنا بنتكلم عنن ريا وسكينة مش رورو ولولو هههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

انا اقسصد القزعة اللي فيهم


----------



## soul & life (31 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا اقسصد القزعة اللي فيهم



هههههههههههههههه شكلك هتموت ضرب انت عارف انت قولت ايه
معلش ارورو سامحيه ميقصدش خاف على عمرك يا ابنى انت عندك عيال عاوز تربيهم:bud::bud:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 أغسطس 2014)

مساء الخير عليكوا منورين


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*دستووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
متجمعين دايما ايه الزباين دى كلها 
وانا طالع عينى من الصبح فى الاسواق بدور على ضحية 
تكون لابسة دهب انا واختشى سكينة 
استعنى على الشقا بالله 
قطيعة محدش بيكولها بالساااااهل 
اختى سكينة وراها ضحية بتخلص عليها 
وجاية تعلن عن الضحية اللى معانا 
وامييييه بقى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*لكل اللى بيسال على عبعال وحسب الله 
زهقونا فى عشتنا انا واختشى 
قومنا خلصنا منهم ودفناهم 
علشان نبقى براحتنا بلا وجع قلب 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2014)

*العوااااااااااااف عليكم 
اخيرا اخدت موافقة الضحية 
علشان نقتلوها واحنا ضميرنا مستريح 
ووصيتها تجيب كل مجوهراتها ودهبها 
والنوبايل بتاعها كمان 
ضحيتنا النهاردة 
غلابوية المنتدى وفى نفس ذات الوقت 
اطيب قلب فيه 
ضحيتنا هى هى هى 
حبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 
ادخلى برجلك اليمين يا شااابه البيت بيتك 
ده احنا هنريحووووووووووكى 
بت يا سكينة اعمليلنا فنجان بن لضيفة بس اتوصى بالبن يابت 
بصى يا شاااابة 
اختى هتنزل بمواصفات عضونا 
وانتى عليكى تعرفى مين هوووو 
عرفتى يبقى خير وبركة هتنفدى 
معرفتيش يبقى هنريحووووكى يا شااااابه 
على السادة الاعضاء ممنوع تغشيش الضحية 
سبوها تفكر وتمخمخ لوحدها 
اختى هتنزل بالمواصفات ع طول 
بتخلص على الحلة بتاعت الاكل بس وجاية 
انتظرونا 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

قوليلها متغسلش راسها من الطبيخ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2014)

ياةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
هي الحلة مخلصتش لدلوقتي 
هو اذان ىمعملول لكتيبة صاعقة ولا اية العبارة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2014)

*العووووووووووووواف
*
*





ضحيتنا حبـــــو خمسسسة عليها
نورتي ياشابه
دا احنا هندلعوكي ونهشتكوكي 
اتفضلي الاول أشربي فنجان القهوة المحوود 
*
*





شوفي ياستي عبعال اللي بنتكلم عليه النهارده
هـــــــــــــو
اعقل مجنون واجن عاقل يقال انه بلسانين لا هو بتلاتة  تقدرى تقولى موجود اغلبية الوقت بس مش موجود ردوده عاقلة ولكنه احيانا متهور عنده من الذكاء قدر عالى ....؟
هااا ياشابة عرفتيه ولا لسسسه ؟
ولو لسه معرفتهوش ممكن نسهلوهالك شوية ونقلولك شوية معلومات عنه تاني
يلا بقا فكري ياحبوبي احسن لو معرفتيش عالبدروم هنودوكي*





وأأأأأأأأأأمية ياربي أأأأأأأأمية ​


----------



## e-Sword (31 أغسطس 2014)

*يا عيني عليكي يا جبواا البقاء لله فيكي يا آختي هههههههههههههه
يا حسرة عليها يا حسرة عليها :smile01 
*


----------



## max mike (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*من هو عبعال اللى بيتكلموا عنه
سؤال يطرح نفسه​*


----------



## mary naeem (1 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*



العوااااااااااااف عليكم 
 اخيرا اخدت موافقة الضحية 
 علشان 
نقتلوها واحنا ضميرنا مستريح 
 ووصيتها تجيب كل مجوهراتها ودهبها 
 والنوبايل 
بتاعها كمان 
 ضحيتنا النهاردة 
 غلابوية المنتدى وفى نفس ذات الوقت 

اطيب قلب فيه 
 ضحيتنا هى هى هى 
 حبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو 

ادخلى برجلك اليمين يا شااابه البيت بيتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
 انا غلابويه بردوا ههههههههههههه
ماشى ارايه -- و لا انتى سوكيننه؟
 ايوا يا اوختشى انا جايالكم اهون و جايبه دهبى معايا --




و قولت بالمره نجيبوا دهب المنطقه و جيران المنطقه و جيران جيران المنطقه معايا--
 هههههههههههههههههههه
انا اصلى سمعت انكم بيتكم  مستهوى كدا و بحرى هههههههههههههههه
و عليكم بدرون يرد الروح--
 جوزى ياختى مش بيسبنى اروح لحد-- اول ما عرف انى هفوت على البدرون عندكم قال لى قومى يا حبوا جرى روحيلهم (ههههههههههه بيحبنى اوى اوى-0-- عايز يخلص منى )


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *العووووووووووووواف*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 بتخمسى فى وشى  يا خمسينو 
 مااااشى هههههههههههههههه
 اخدت بق ياختى من القاهوا و مش عارفا ليه حسانى فرهت كدا و دوخت ههههههههههه:554cc:
المهم نرجع لعبعال​ 
:big4:
اعقل مجنون 
اجن عاقل
:w00t:
موجود طول الوقت 
و مش موجود 
:t9:

له لسانين :t30::t30:
لا تلاته :t30::t30::t30:

 ردوده عاقله 
ردوده متهوره (فيه دود فى الموضوع ههههه )
:thnk0001: 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
30:​ 
طيب شكلى كدا متوصى عليا من الزوج -- و شكلى كدا لازمن و لابد هنزل اخدلى لفه فى البدرون هههههههههههههههههه​ 
طيب فيه واحد طويل فى مخى--
 ممكن تقولوا  معلومات تانيا--
:2:​ 
احنا بردوا و لايه زى بعض-- يرديكو الجوز يفرح فيا و انا فى البدرون و هو بيتهنا بشبابه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:smi420:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*





ياحووومتي كل دا دهبببببببب:w00t:
  خمستين عليكي30:
*




هههههههههههههههههههههه



> طيب فيه واحد طويل فى مخى--


في واحد طويل في مخك ازاي يعني:t9::w00t:



> ممكن تقولوا  معلومات تانيا


وماله ياشابه نقلولك
بس خلي بالك لازماُُ وحتماُ تفكري وتمخمخي
احسن نخلوكي في البدروم تأنتخي هههههههه

عبعال نزيه ومُبذر وايده فرطه 





ها عرفتيه ولا اخلي اختشي ريا تقولك شوية معلونات تاني عنه:w00t:

قطشيعه ماحدش بياكلها بالساهل:heat:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*بت يا سكينة بعد محل الدهب ده 
انا قررت اتوب الى الله 
وابطل قتل ههههههههههه 
ده هيكفينا يجى عشرتاشر سنة قدام 
بفكر افرج عنك يا حبو 
حتى لو معرفتيش مين عبعال اللى معانا 
شوفتى انا قلبى حونين ازاى 
اميييييييييييييه يا اوختشى اميييييييييه 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*ريا و سكينة ؟؟

رورو و لولو ؟؟؟

هو إنتوا من اللبان ؟؟

يا ماما 

تصدقوا ؟؟

إنتوا لو تعرفوا يعنى إيه اللبان كنتوا إنتحرتوا 

دا أسوأ من بحرى 
















*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*



			تصدقوا ؟؟

إنتوا لو تعرفوا يعنى إيه اللبان كنتوا إنتحرتوا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهو حد مايعرفش اللبان ياايرو
بس انتي تقصدي انهي نوع  لبان في دول  بقا

*





:new6::new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

> *ياحووومتي كل دا دهبببببببب:w00t:*​
> *خمستين عليكي30:*​
> هههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
شوفتى بئا قولت اجى املى عنيكم :114ev:و اكفيكم العمر كله علشان متفوتوش حد للبدرون من بعدى--
 و لا من عندى انا كمان ههههههههههههههههههه:t17:​ 
سمعت باب البدرون عندكم ضيق---​ 
 انا بئا عماااله اكل اكل :36_11_15:علشان تيجو تعدونى من الباب اتزنق :big56:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 



> في واحد طويل في مخك ازاي


​


> يعني:t9::w00t:
> ​



 




عادى جيت احطه بالعرض مجاش قومت حطاه بالطول هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:​







> ​





> *وماله ياشابه *
> 
> 
> *نقلولك*​
> ...



 
لا يا شيخه--

 لا لا لا لا قولى كلام غير ده--​ 


مقولتيش كدا من الصبح ليييه ؟؟​


اولا انزلى بترجمه الكلام الى بتحطيه ههههههههه خلتينى افتح المعجم اشوف كلمه نزيه دى معناها ايه؟​

المعجم بيقول:​
​

صفة مشبَّهة تدلّ على الثبوت من نزُهَ ​
 مَكَانٌ  نَزِيهٌ  : مَكَانٌ حَسَنُ الْمُنَاخِ نَقِيُّ الْهَوَاءِ​


باااااااااس ثبوت فى نزه و المكان النزيه حسن المناخ و نقى الهواء يبقى تقصدى انه بيحب *جو البدرون بتاعكم* -- خلاص ياختى منك ليها نزلوه البدرون بئا ملهاش لازمه اقول لكم هو مين  ادام بيحبه كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:​ 
 و بعدين ايه إيده فرطه دى---:36_11_13: 

فرطه إزاى يعنى هههههههههههههههه​ 

المعجم يا ستى بيقول :​ ​ 

مِنْ  فَرْط  حُبّه / مِنْ  فَرْط  كُرْهه : *مِنْ شدّته ، مِنْ كثرته* 


يعنى ايده شديده و كثيره ههههههههههههههههههههه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6::new6::new6:


 يعنى عنده  لسانين :smil15::smil15:
 لا تلاته :smil15::smil15::smil15:​ وعنده إدين قويه و كثييييره ​
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
 يبقى الاخطابوط








​





> ها
> 
> عرفتيه ولا اخلي اختشي ريا تقولك شوية معلونات تاني عنه:w00t:​
> 
> ...



خليها تقول يختى خليها ​

:t3:


اكتئاب قبل دخول البدرون  

 هههههههههههههههه​

​

:new6:​
​
​



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههه حبو حرام عليكي موتيني من الضحك عالصبح
وانا كدا اتفائلت باليوم :new6:

​


> سمعت باب البدرون عندكم ضيق-ف​
> انا بئا عماااله اكل اكل :36_11_15:علشان تيجو تعدونى من الباب اتزنق :big56:


والله لو عملتي ايه
هنمسكوا ابره ونفسوكي ومن باب البدروم هنعدوكي:fun_lol:
​



> المعجم يا ستى بيقول :​


مُعجن ايه ياحبو اللي بتغشي منه دا
دا كله كلام فاضي:smil15:

ياستي ايده فرطه ومُبذر يعني بيحب يبعزء و يبحشك الفلوس بٍِحشك بٍحشك:new6:



> خليها تقول يختى خليها


وماله ياشابة اما تيجي تقولك
بس اعملي حسابك انك كدا خلصتي كل الوسايل المساعده بتاعك
ناقصلك الاتصال بصديق بس:new6:
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

> مُعجن ايه ياحبو اللي بتغشي منه دا





> دا كله كلام فاضي:smil15:
> 
> 
> ياستي ايده فرطه ومُبذر يعني بيحب يبعزء و يبحشك الفلوس بٍِحشك بٍحشك:new6:


 لا لا لا يا سوكيننه
متقوليش على المعجن بتاعى كلام فاضى
ده حتى بالتشكيل و التنوين و اخر فن هههههههههههههههههه

 بيبعزء الفلوس على مين ها؟؟
و يبحشك -- بحشك بحشك الفلوس كمان--
 إين هو هذا المبحشك

 :smil4:
حتى ادعه يبحشك عليا ---

على فكره بتضحكى عليا --
 بزمتك-- انا راديا زمتك دلوقتى--
عمرك شوفتى رااااجل بيبزر و يبعزء و يبحشك الفلوس؟؟
انا عن نفسى مشوفتش الكائن الى بتقولى عليه ده--
 كلهم يا اوختشى بيكنزوا-- مش بعيد تلاقيهم عندهم بدرون هما كمان--
 انتو بنزلوا الحثه فى البدرون و تاخدو الفلوس و الدهب--
 و هما ينزلوا الجثه و يخبوا و  يحوشوا جنبها الفلوس و الدهب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

> لا لا لا يا سوكيننه
> متقوليش على المعجن بتاعى كلام فاضى
> ده حتى بالتشكيل و التنوين و اخر فن هههههههههههههههههه


*تشكيل وتنويم ايه بس ياشابة دا كله اي هتششش 
شوفتي هتشش دي ماتنسيش اننا رايا وسكينة استايل ههههههه
*


> بيبعزء الفلوس على مين ها؟؟
> و يبحشك -- بحشك بحشك الفلوس كمان--
> إن هو هذا المبحشك
> حتى ادعه يبحشك عليا ---
> ...


*لالا معرفش بيبعزئها علي مين دي اسرار عائليه بقا ماناش دحوة بيها**






**وانا يااوختي ماشوفتوش بس هو اللي بيقول انه بيخلص مرتبه قبل الشهر مايخلص
يبقا بيبحشك كدا ولا مش بيبحشك هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​*وانا يااوختي ماشوفتوش بس هو اللي بيقول انه بيخلص مرتبه قبل الشهر مايخلص*​​*يبقا بيبحشك كدا ولا مش بيبحشك هههههههههههههههه*​


 
 ممممممم 
و مين الى مرتبه مش بيخلص قبل ما نص الشهر ما يخلص--
 لا لا لا كدا انتى بتدينى معلومات مش صحيحه 


 انا احتتتتج 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ممممممم
> و مين الى مرتبه مش بيخلص قبل ما نص الشهر ما يخلص--
> لا لا لا كدا انتى بتدينى معلومات مش صحيحه
> 
> ...


معرفش مين اصلي مش باخد مرتب اصلا انا عايشة لله وللوطن:fun_lol:
لا بديكي معلونات صحيحه جدا
وانا واختي ريا عرفناها من عبعال سخصيا:mus13:

بصي لو لسه معرفتيش يبقا استني اختي ريا هتقولك شوية معلونات تاني:t39:


ويلااااااا حد يهززز النجفه:new6:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معرفش مين اصلي مش باخد مرتب اصلا انا عايشة لله وللوطن:fun_lol:
> لا بديكي معلونات صحيحه جدا
> وانا واختي ريا عرفناها من عبعال سخصيا:mus13:​
> بصي لو لسه معرفتيش يبقا استني اختي ريا هتقولك شوية معلونات تاني:t39:​
> ...


 
 طييب انا لسا حطى نفس زات الشخص الطويل بالطول فى مخى ههههههههههههههههههههه اما نشوف رايه هتقول لى ايه ؟؟


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

مش صعبان عليا غير الضحية اللى انتم مشنعين بيه الدنيا ده ههههههههههه
اخ لو طلع ابو طويلة يا حبوا هيمسكلكم العصايا ويطيح فيكم ومش بعيد تخافوا تدخلوا المنتدى اسبوع بحاله هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طييب انا لسا حطى نفس زات الشخص الطويل بالطول فى مخى ههههههههههههههههههههه اما نشوف رايه هتقول لى ايه ؟؟


يادي الطويل بالطول دا:new6:

ماشي انتظري مشاركة رياا

وأأأأميه:fun_lol:​


----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ابلتي يا ابلتي 
ابلتي رايا
انا عرفت ممكن ارفع صوباعي 
واقول هو مين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مش صعبان عليا غير الضحية اللى انتم مشنعين بيه الدنيا ده ههههههههههه
> اخ لو طلع ابو طويلة يا حبوا هيمسكلكم العصايا ويطيح فيكم ومش بعيد تخافوا تدخلوا المنتدى اسبوع بحاله هههههههههه


 
 و انا مااانى بئا 
 يمسك لهم هما العصايا
 انا هتبقى روحى هى الى بترفرف فى المكان فوووق --
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لو شاطر يطول روحى بئا :fun_lol:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ابلتي يا ابلتي
> ابلتي رايا
> انا عرفت ممكن ارفع صوباعي
> واقول هو مين


 عيب عليكى 
انتى لسا بتسئلى--
 تعالى حبيبتشى عندى فى الخاص قاعده جنااان-- محضرالك نسكافيه و بسكوت و كيك--
 القعده هتبقى فل--
 ياله تعالى و قولى لى الى حطاه فى مخك حطاه بالطول و لا بالعرض ؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ابلتي رايا 
ابلتي سكوووونا
عاوزه ابلغ عن تقييم (خبصيه يعني )
حبوا بعتت لي في التقييم بتقولي طب ماتغشيشيني والغش مش حرام
اغششها ياابلتي 
زي ما انتي عارفه ياحبو انا حمامة سلام فاكره ولا ناسيه


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

مين قال الغش حرام ؟؟؟؟؟؟
الغش حرام يا حبوا؟؟؟ قولى يا حبيبتى الغش مش حرام خالص دا جميييل هههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ابلتي رايا
> ابلتي سكوووونا
> عاوزه ابلغ عن تقييم (خبصيه يعني )
> حبوا بعتت لي في التقييم بتقولي طب ماتغشيشيني والغش مش حرام
> ...


*اللي هقفشوه بيغشش حد
هاخد اللي مغشش واللي اتغشش
واحبسهم يومين في البدرووم
:new6:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عيب عليكى
> انتى لسا بتسئلى--
> تعالى حبيبتشى عندى فى الخاص قاعده جنااان-- محضرالك نسكافيه و بسكوت و كيك--
> القعده هتبقى فل--
> ياله تعالى و قولى لى الى حطاه فى مخك حطاه بالطول و لا بالعرض ؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:


أأأأأأأأه انا مومكن اجي عندك اكل الكيك واشرب النسكافيه بس برضه مش ها اقولك لاحسن ابلواتي يحطوني في البدروم بدالك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مين قال الغش حرام ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الغش حرام يا حبوا؟؟؟ قولى يا حبيبتى الغش مش حرام خالص دا جميييل هههه


 و شهد شاهدا من اهل الصفر--
 ان الغش مش حرام خالص
 دا حتى جمييييل
 قول قول و اشجينا اكثر يا جميل هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كلها حبه كدا و ادخل ازور البدرون و روحى تطلع تهفهف و اروح اسئل لك الغش حرام و لا مش حرام ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و طبعا طبعا هيبقى مش حرام--
 حيث انه تغشيش لغرض سامى (مش غرض سامح و لا كريم و لا حد تانى )
 هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*ياجماعه  انتوا واخدين الموضوع تهريج وتريقه
وناسين ان في بدروم
وفوطة ببلوله
شوفتوا ببلوله دي 
ونجفه بتتهززررررررر

ومكانش يومك ياشابة*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> أأأأأأأأه انا مومكن اجي عندك اكل الكيك واشرب النسكافيه بس برضه مش ها اقولك لاحسن ابلواتي يحطوني في البدروم بدالك


 
بتبعينى علشان مصلحتك يا نيتتا--
بدل ما نبقى إيد واحده
 ماشى خليكى معاهم و فى الاخر هيخدوكى على البدرون بردوا -- مهما عملتى
 و ساعتها هنبقى روح واحده 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياجماعه  انتوا واخدين الموضوع تهريج وتريقه
> وناسين ان في بدروم
> وفوطة ببلوله
> شوفتوا ببلوله دي
> ...



لالالالالالا اذا كان كده يبقا حرام  

اجرى يا حبوا اجرى يا تموفة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لالالالالالا اذا كان كده يبقا حرام
> 
> اجرى يا حبوا اجرى يا تموفة


*ايون اجروا المكان كله معاصر:new6:*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بتبعينى علشان مصلحتك يا نيتتا--
> بدل ما نبقى إيد واحده
> ماشى خليكى معاهم و فى الاخر هيخدوكى على البدرون بردوا -- مهما عملتى
> و ساعتها هنبقى روح واحده
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:


اعترفي ياحبو اعترفي 
يبقي انتي متفقه معاهم وعزماني علي قهوه عشان تحطي لي فيها المنوم وهما ياخدوني ع البدرون 
لا ياستي احنا مصلحتنا مش واحده ومش عاوزه القهوه دي خالث مالص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

يا ستى دا انا الاستفتاح--
 يعنى انا اول ضاحيه   مستويه ههههههههههههههههههههه
 اروح الناحيه التانيا بتاعت الارواح و هقف على الباب-- علشان استقبلكم ورايا نيفاااار نيفاااار هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*على الطلاق لو طلع الكلام ده ليا انا 
ما هيطلع على الموضوع ده صبح 
طويل طويل طويل
انتوا متعرفوش طويل غيري 
وان طلع عليه صبح 

حاجة من اتنين 
ياما مشغول فى الشغل 
ياما اجازة ونايم فى البيت 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

> *على الطلاق لو طلع الكلام ده ليا انا
> ما هيطلع على الموضوع ده صبح
> طويل طويل طويل
> انتوا متعرفوش طويل غيري *


صدق اللي قال :..
اللي علي راسه نخله يحسس عليها:new6:​


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *على الطلاق لو طلع الكلام ده ليا انا
> ما هيطلع على الموضوع ده صبح
> طويل طويل طويل
> انتوا متعرفوش طويل غيري
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه هو مفيش طويل غيرك يا جورج
انت بتاخد الكلام عليك ليه وبعدين اخواتك بيلعبوا فيها ايه دى هو الطول وحش
دا حتى الطول هيبة يا ابنى :new6:

علفكرة يا بنات  التهديد ده ولا يهزكوا اصلا هو لو وقف ومسك عصايا وطوح شمين مرة وشمان مرة مش هيطول حاجة غير النجفة اللى بتتهز هههههههههههههههههه
متخفوش  قفى بعنظزة منك ليها وقولى فى سرك هع ولا بيهمنى 
:smil15::smil15:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و شهد شاهد*ا* من اهل الصفر--


 *[FONT=&quot]وشهد شاهداً ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]نهار طيييييين ....من أمتى الفاعل بييجى منصوب ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهو أنتى كدة حوبو اللى أعرفها 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمها وشَهِدَ ( فعل ماضى مبنى ع الفتح ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شَاهِدٌ ...بالتنوين ( الرفع يعنى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدينى حطيتها لك بالتشكيل المُسلح و التنويم المغنطيسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الظاهر إن المُعجن الوسيط بتاعك دة مضروب !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهى دى كفاية أنهم يخنقوكى عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من غير ما يستنوا ( عب العال ) 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

> متخفوش  قفى بعنظزة منك ليها وقولى فى سرك هع ولا بيهمنى


*ايوووون انا هقف بعنظزة ولا يهمني :closedeye

بس هو يعني ايه عنظزة دي يانيفو:t9:
*​


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

بالنسبة للزوار الاربعة الموجودين معانا منورين يا جماعة تشربوا ايه


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايوووون انا هقف بعنظزة ولا يهمني :closedeye
> 
> بس هو يعني ايه عنظزة دي يانيفو:t9:
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههه معرفش اتعنطزى وخلااص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> علفكرة يا بنات  التهديد ده ولا يهزكوا اصلا هو لو وقف ومسك عصايا وطوح شمين مرة وشمان مرة مش هيطول حاجة غير النجفة اللى بتتهز هههههههههههههههههه
> متخفوش  قفى بعنظزة منك ليها وقولى فى سرك هع ولا بيهمنى
> :smil15::smil15:


 و ادينى جيت بعنظزتى 








و ادى واقفه اهو-- مانشوف مين له شوء فى حاجه--
 و غير كدا انا محكوم عليا بالاعدام--
 يعنى ميت ميت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى مبتهددتش--
باقف بعنظزتى بس 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]






			الظاهر إن المُعجن الوسيط بتاعك دة مضروب !!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوالله يااستاذنا انا قولت انا  المُعجن  بتاعها دا مغشوش 
وقلبي كان متوغوشلو كدا معرفش ليه*​:t9:​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و ادينى جيت بعنظزتى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه جدعة يا حبوا لكن عنطزتك دى شكلها ايه الصورة مش ظاهرة عندى هههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شوفتها يا حبوا متعنطزة متعنطزة يعنى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*العوووووووووووووووواف 
بقى اغيب عنكم شوية ترغوا كل الرغى ده 
وانتى يابت يا سكوينة 
سيبانى فى البدروووم لوحدى بنضف فيه 
وامسحه علشان حبووو تدخل فيه ع نضافه 
وقاعدة ترغى هنا 
مااااشى حسابك معايا عصير 
وانتى يا شاااابه شكلك كدا هتتعبينا معاكى 
انا الضحية مابتخدش فى ايدى ثانية 
ابل الفوطة وهووووب على بوقها عدل 
ونخدوها ع البدرووم 
بقولك ايه اخر فرصة قدامك يا شاااابه 
والا هنريحووووووووووووووكى 
هنزل بشوية مواصفات اخيرة 
ان عرفتى هنسبوكى تروحى بيتكم 
معرفتيش يبقى هنخدوكى على البدروم نودوكى 
وبالفوطة نكتموكى 
والدهب ونقلعوكى 
قطيعة محدش بيكولها بالساااهل 




*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ياااله يا ست رااايه همتك بئا -- عايزين ننول المشاهده 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مشاهده البدرون اولااااااا
 و بعدين ننول الشهاده 
 هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

*عبعال المقصود وعليه العين 
 عريض المنكبين طويل القامة 
عينه ملونه 
بشرته لاهى سودة ولا هى بيضة  مدى على اورانج كدا :fun_lol:
حد  طيب وغلبان وفى نفس ذات الوقت شرير معرفش ازاى هههههه
  تعرفيه عن قرب ممكن نقول انه قديم بس مش بيكتب مشاركات كتير 
هادي  لدرجة ان محدش بيحس بوجوده بس يوم مايكتب تعليق بيتخانق فيه :bomb:
رومانسي  احيانا :smil15:
عنيد ودماغه ناشفة :fun_oops:
 برج الميزان :mus13:
واول حرف من اسمه عحمد 
يلا يا شاااابه قولى هو مين 
علشاان ورانا ضحايا كتير غيرك 
وحسرة عليها يا حسرة عليها 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ياااله يا ست رااايه همتك بئا -- عايزين ننول المشاهده
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مشاهده البدرون اولااااااا
> و بعدين ننول الشهاده
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*نزلتلك بالمواصفات يا شاااابه 
بت يا سكوييينة حضرى الزار يابت 
علشان نفرفش الشاااابه شوية 
قبل ما نريحوووها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*



			بشرته لاهى سودة ولا هى بيضة  مدى على اورانج كدا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تامر هجرس:new6::new6:

*
*



			نزلتلك بالمواصفات يا شاااابه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 ايه ياريا كل المواصفات دي
دا انتي كان فضلك تكه وتإري بأسمه:t19:
 *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تامر هجرس:new6::new6:**ايه ياريا كل المواصفات دي
> دا انتي كان فضلك تكه وتإري بأسمه:t19:
> *​


*انا قولت نخلص بقى علشان نلحق نشوف ضحية تانية 
ونخلصوا عليها 
ما انتى عارفانى مبعرفش اقعد كدا 
الفوطة بتكولنى قصدى ايدى بتكولنى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا قولت نخلص بقى علشان نلحق نشوف ضحية تانية
> ونخلصوا عليها
> ما انتى عارفانى مبعرفش اقعد كدا
> الفوطة بتكولنى قصدى ايدى بتكولنى *​


بس كدا مش هيبقا في بدروم يافالحه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*اقولك على سر يابت يا سوكينة 
اول مرة قلبى يحن كدا 
الشااابه دى صعبانة عليا 
تحسى انها غلبانة كدا 
غير البنات التانية اللى بنموتوهم 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*اطلعي من دول دا انا اختك وعجناكي وخبزاكي وحرقاكي
قلبك حن عشان محل الدهب اللي جابته وهي جاية ياريا*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*امال ايه يابت 
الدهب ده ممكن نعمل بيه حاجات كتير ونوسع نشاطنا 
بدل ما نشتغلوا فى المنتدى بس ندخل ع المنتديات اللى جنبنا 
بفكر نوضب البدرووم يابت 
ونعمل تربه للناس دى ايه رايك 
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *امال ايه يابت
> الدهب ده ممكن نعمل بيه حاجات كتير ونوسع نشاطنا
> بدل ما نشتغلوا فى المنتدى بس ندخل ع المنتديات اللى جنبنا
> بفكر نوضب البدرووم يابت
> ...


*تربه ايه يابنتي
طيب قولي نعمل حتة فسقيه 
عشان الناس تستفسق فيها:fun_lol:














او تستفتي فيها
هههههههههههههههههههههه
استري عليا اللهي يستر عليكي
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*ههههههههههههههههه
انتى تااااانى ما بلالالالالالالالالالالاش 
والنعمة اقوووووووووووول 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالا خلاااص
ماقولنا استري عليا
انا تووبت توبه نصوحه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*



او تستفتي فيها
 هههههههههههههههههههههه
 استري عليا اللهي يستر 
عليكي
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الجمله دى وراها سررررر-*
* بما انى فاضل لى شويه و تخلوصوا عليا -- يبقى تقولوا لى الاول و اكيد هتضمنوا انى مش هقول لحد--*
* لانى هكون فى البدرون هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* ايه بئاااااااااا؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *عبعال المقصود وعليه العين *​
> 
> * عريض المنكبين طويل القامة *
> *عينه ملونه *
> ...


 عينه ملونه ؟
 انتى مستئكده من المعلونات دى؟؟

ممممممم
\ المهم انا من اول مواصفات انتى قولتيها اعقل مجنون و اجن عاقل
موجود و مش موجود
له لسانين لا تلاته
 و انا قولت يا اوختشى المواصفات تى تنطبق على جووووووووو--- اوسى نو
 علشان كدا قولت ان فيه حد طويل فى مخى ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ها هو ولا مش هو؟؟:heat:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اطلعي من دول دا انا اختك وعجناكي وخبزاكي وحرقاكي*​
> 
> 
> *قلبك حن عشان محل الدهب اللي جابته وهي جاية ياريا*
> ...



 30:
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2014)

وبعدين يارايا 
وبعدين ياسوكينه
الضحيه لسه مش عارفه الاجابه
ايدك معايا انتي وهي
انا جهزت البدوم


----------



## oesi no (3 سبتمبر 2014)

هو فيه حد عينه مش ملونة !!


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2014)

عيونه ملونه  وابو طويلة 
يا لا سخرية القدر  :vava:


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

​*حبوووو هسيبك حيرانة شوية 
لحد ما اخلص اللى ورايا واجيلك 
وساعتها هنقولولك 
اذا كنا ع البدرون نودوكى 
وﻻ براءة ندوكى 

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب 
بس قولوا لئ قبل ما تريحونى هههههههه 
بلاش تخذونى على خوانه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*




وعلشان عرفتى عبعال وطلعت اجاباتك صح 
عاملالك حفلة مخصوص علشانك 
انا واختى سكوينة 
ده احنا هنروقوووووووكى 

[YOUTUBE]7HT8EZYm98A[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 سبتمبر 2014)

هيييييييييييييه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 سبتمبر 2014)

مبروك عليكي ياحبو نفدتي بشحمك ولحمك
من غير مانعذبوكي
وفي البدروم نقعدوكي
ولا بالفوطة نكتموكي
ولا تتخني ونفسوكي ههههههه

ويلا ادور علي مين يااارررريااااا

ابعتتتتتتت ياارب
أأأأأأأأميه :d​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*العواااااااااااااف عليكم 
جبت ضحية فى ايدى وانا جاية 
والدور الدور الدور الدور 
موعودة باللى عليكى الدووور 
قطيعة محدش بيكولها بالسااهل 
ضحيتنا النهارده من بلدياتنا يعني لازماٌ وحتماٌ نكرموها وعلي كفوف الراحه نشلوها
 ونحاول عن البدوم نبعدوها هي لا من اللبان ولا من الورديان بس اكيد ساكنة في منطقة جنان
ولو معرفتيش عبعال
فى البدروم هنزلوكى 
ومن الدهب نقشطوكى 
ومن البن ندوقوكى   
الشااابه اللى معانا ام الوله 
يعنى اجدع بنات اسكندرية 
يعنى الجراة والبلطجة 
يعنى الدم الحامى يعنى اللسان الطويل
معااانا النهاردة ايررررررررررو 
يلا يا شابة سمى كدا وادخلى برجلك اليمين 
بت يا سوكينة البن المحوووج يابت 
واتوصى بشاااابه علشان شكلها هتتعبنا 
وامييييييييييييييه يا اوختشى اميييييييييييه 




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 سبتمبر 2014)

انتي جاهزة كدا ياريا علي طوول
مابتضيعيش وقت يااوختشي
ايوووووووووه عليكي يادي الوليه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بس ايه الضحية الجامده دي
ايريني بشحمها ولحمها 





وكمان بلديتنا 
لولولولللللللللللللللللللللللللي





متقلقيش ياشابه دااحنا هنهننوكي ونشخلعوكي عالاخر
واما تيجي وتشربي البن المحوود اللي بالياسمين
هنقلولك مين هو عبعال اللي عليه العين
وشووووووووووووبشششششش


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايرو جوزك بيشتغل فيييييييييين فى الملووووووووووووخية 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايرو جوزك بيشتغل فيييييييييين فى الملووووووووووووخية
> 
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هي بتزرع الملوخيه فوق عنيها
هههههههههههههههههه
النبي لو دخلت هتنفوخنا يابت
اتلمي بقا واسكتي:w00t:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*جووومى بينا نمشووووووووووووووا *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *العواااااااااااااف عليكم
> جبت ضحية فى ايدى وانا جاية
> والدور الدور الدور الدور
> موعودة باللى عليكى الدووور
> ...



*أعرف عبعال ؟؟
اللى عمال ياكل ياكل و كله خارج خاااااااااااااارج
[YOUTUBE]36UWE-AENSs[/YOUTUBE]
أكيد هأعرفه:fun_lol:​*


R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> فى البدروم هنزلوكى
> ومن الدهب نقشطوكى
> ومن البن ندوقوكى
> ...



*باسم الله​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي جاهزة كدا ياريا علي طوول
> مابتضيعيش وقت يااوختشي
> ايوووووووووه عليكي يادي الوليه
> 
> ...



*أنا جوزى بيشتغل فى المديرية 

و هيقبضوا عليكم نفر ناااااااااااااااافر​*







:new6::new6::new6:
​


----------



## soul & life (4 سبتمبر 2014)

يا ايرينى العالم دى شكلهم ميعرفوش مين هما الاسكندرانية
وريهم يا ايرو ظبطيهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا ايرينى العالم دى شكلهم ميعرفوش مين هما الاسكندرانية
> وريهم يا ايرو ظبطيهم



*ما تقلقيش 

دا شغلى 

​*


----------



## soul & life (4 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تقلقيش
> 
> دا شغلى
> 
> ​*




هنفجروووكوا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 سبتمبر 2014)

ايروووووو بحااالها

 ههههههههههههههههههههه مستنيا اتفررررج على الى هيحصل


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*أعرف عبعال ؟؟
اللى عمال ياكل ياكل و كله خارج خاااااااااااااارج
أكيد هأعرفه:fun_lol:
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
اما نشوووف 
الميه تكدب الغطاس 
شكلك هتتعبينا يادى الشاااابه 
​* *أنا جوزى بيشتغل فى المديرية 

و هيقبضوا عليكم نفر ناااااااااااااااافر​*
*ليه بس ده انا واختش غلالابة 
وبناكل لقمتنا بعرق جبنا 
*






*ليلتنا فن ان شالله 
وشكل انا واختشى نهايتنا هتبقى ع ايدك 
وهنتوب اللى الله :new6:
استنى يا شاااابه اختشى سكوينة 
مستنية النور يجى 
وهتيجى تقولك ع مواصفات عبعال اللى معانا 
امييييييه يا اوختشى اميييييييييييييه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*



			استنى يا شاااابه اختشى سكوينة 
مستنية النور يجى 
وهتيجى تقولك ع مواصفات عبعال اللى معانا 
امييييييه يا اوختشى اميييييييييييييه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوووه عالنور وسنين النور يااوختشي:a82:

المهم خلينا في ضحيتا
قبل النور مايقطع تاني
ونهزوا النجفه عالضلمة:smil12:

برصي ياشابة 
وفنجلي ودانك
ومققي عنيكي:smil12:
عبعال اللي عليه العين
هــــــــو 
 في خفه دمه وضحكه طفل صغيور
وعلي دينه دايما غيوور
هو لا تخين ولا رفيع
ولا طويل ولاقصير بس امووور
لو قعد يومين مايدخلش المنتدي بنحسه مهجووور
ودايما بيقول كل كلامه يامن الأنجيل او من أي مزموور .*
*



**



**




يلا ياشابه فكري ومخمخي
لا في البدروم مننا تدروخي:yahoo:
*
*




ويارب بختك يبقا احلي بخت
لنقتلوكي ويقولولنا شيلوا الميتين اللي تحت:yahoo:
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايوووه عالنور وسنين النور يااوختشي:a82:
> 
> المهم خلينا في ضحيتا
> قبل النور مايقطع تاني
> ...








واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> عبعال اللي عليه العين
> هــــــــو
> ...



*مين ؟؟
ع صوت 

هو ما فيش غيره 

أنا قابلته وجها لوجه

هو مسبسب كدة و كان عامل أوصة 

و لا طخين و لا رفيع و لا طويل و لا قصير و دمه خفيف 

و كلامه من الانجيل 


هو ما فيش غيره : صوووووووووووووووووووووووت صاااااااااااااااااااارخ

أه لو كنت قابلته من 12 سنة ؟؟

كنت إتجوزته على طول 

بث بأة عشان بأتكثف :smil12:


​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مين ؟؟
> ع صوت
> 
> هو ما فيش غيره
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا بابي صوت بينطبق عليه كل المواصفات اكيد:smil12:

بس مش هووووو اللي عليه العييييييين

 فكري تاني ولو معرفتيش حاجه من المواصفات دي
استني اختي ريا عشان تقول عنه حاجات تانيه

ودي هتبقي اخر فرصه ليكي:smil12:

وسبيني دلوقتي انا هاروح انضف البدروم عشان يليق بيكي:yahoo:



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طبعا بابي صوت بينطبق عليه كل المواصفات اكيد:smil12:
> 
> ...



*طب حتى أول حرف من إسمه 

:t33::t33::t33:
​*


----------



## soul & life (5 سبتمبر 2014)

انا عرفته تعالى يا ايرينى يا حبيبتى ال بدرون ال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب حتى أول حرف من إسمه
> 
> :t33::t33::t33:
> ​*


*لا ينكن ابداٌ 
*





هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ينكن ابداٌ
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*حنفى​*



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انا عرفته تعالى يا ايرينى يا حبيبتى ال بدرون ال



*طب غششينى من غير فضائح كدة *




:smile02:smile02:smile02​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب حتى أول حرف من إسمه
> 
> :t33::t33::t33:
> ​*


*ع عبعال 
:t33::t33::t33:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*عبعال اللى عليه العين 
عنده من خفة الدم قنطاار 
عنده معلومات و جبااار 
دارس كل الحاجات بالمشوار
فى الاكل دايما زواق 
دايما بيساعد من غير تفكير 
لو طلبتى منه خدمة ينفذها من غير تاخير
ها يا شاااابه عرفتى ولا تحبى نجرجروكى ع البدروم 
قطيعة محدش بيكولها بالساااااااااهل 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *عبعال اللى عليه العين
> عنده من خفة الدم قنطاار
> عنده معلومات و جبااار
> دارس كل الحاجات بالمشوار
> ...



*

بس خلاص





عرفته








ع أيموندد


















من غير غش و أحلى من الشرف ما فيش يا أه يا أه





:smil12::smil12::smil12:
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 سبتمبر 2014)

أيون. هو ده عبغال إلى فئ دماغى ههههههههه 
أكيد صح ! 
نستنى نشوف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههه
هو اللي بيساعد كل الناس


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*يووووه يادى الشااابه عرفتيه 
وبعدين بقى مافيش ولا ضحية لحد دلوقتى نزلت معانا البدروون 
علشان نقلعوها دهبها 
هو بعينه بشحمه بلحمه عبعال 
بس عرفتيه من الاكل صح 
عموما مبروك عليكى البرأة يا شااابه 
استنونى انا واختى مع ضحية تانية 
على مشمها نخدوها وعلى البدروم نفرجوها 
اميييييييييييه بقى 





*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يووووه يادى الشااابه عرفتيه
> وبعدين بقى مافيش ولا ضحية لحد دلوقتى نزلت معانا البدروون
> علشان نقلعوها دهبها
> هو بعينه بشحمه بلحمه عبعال
> ...




*كايدة العزال أنا من يومى أيوة اه :beee:*

[YOUTUBE]z2zRH1mXnSQ[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*الا هو البن محوقكش معاكى ليه يا شااابه 
كنا حتى ساومنا جوزك 
وخدنا منه قرشين علشان نسبوكى 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الا هو البن محوقكش معاكى ليه يا شااابه
> كنا حتى ساومنا جوزك
> وخدنا منه قرشين علشان نسبوكى
> *​



*أصل جوزى بيشتغل فى المديرية 

عشان كدة ما بيحوأش معانا سمكم​*
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أصل جوزى بيشتغل فى المديرية
> 
> عشان كدة ما بيحوأش معانا سمكم​*
> :t33::t33::t33:​


*معملتش حااجة يا سيادة القاضى 
هى اللى دايما لسانها متبرى منها 
وخلتنا نخطفوها علشان نريحوا الناس منها 
*



​


----------



## aymonded (6 سبتمبر 2014)

وانا اقول بكح ليه من الصبح وزورت كمان
قطيعة ماحدش بياكلها بالساهل يا برتقال يا ولدي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> وانا اقول بكح ليه من الصبح وزورت كمان
> قطيعة ماحدش بياكلها بالساهل يا برتقال يا ولدي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*سوكينة اوختشى وايرينى 
كانوا جايبين فى سيرتك من الصبح :yahoo:*​


----------



## soso a (6 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سوكينة اوختشى وايرينى
> كانوا جايبين فى سيرتك من الصبح :yahoo:*​




انتى دايما كده 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> انتى دايما كده
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



:new6::new6::new6:
*ﻻزم احصن نفسى *
*اميييه يا اوختشى اميييه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*العووووووووووواف عليكم 
كدا مش هينفع الموضوع ده جاى علينا بخسارة 
طالعين نازلين على البدروون ننضفوا 
ومافيش ولا ضحية راضية تدخلوووه 
ضحيتنا النهاردة 
شخصية محبوبة ووفى خفة الدم لهلوبة 
عندها من الحكمة انهااار 
وعليها عقل جباااااار
عندها حنان وطيبة عجيبة
ومن الرومانسية دايما قريبة 
ضحيتنا النهاردة صاحبة ضحكة رهيبة 
بحبها وبموت فيها لانها من قلبى قريبة
ضحيتنا النهاردة نيفوووووووووو 
يلا يا شااااااااااااااااااابه 
ادخلى برجلك اليمين 
هعملك فنجان بن متين 
ويارب متعرفى عبعال اللى معانا مين 
علشان ع البدروون نوصلوكى ومن دهبك نقشطوكى 
قطيعة محدش بيكولها بالسااهل 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*منووووووووورة ياااااشابة
يامسسسهل ابعت ياااااااارب:kap:






 بس بقولك ايه يابت ياريا
لو الضحية اللي معانا 
عرفت مين عبعال
انا هعتزل الشغلانه دي في الحال
مش عارفين نقشط لا حته خاتم ولا حتي خلخال
انا تعبت وزهقت وحاسة ان حالي مال
وشكلي هاروح أأنتخ جنب ابو العيال
:new2:*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*متقلقيش يا سكينة 
الشااابه دى غلباااانة ومن البن هتشرررب وتقول اه يااانا 
واحنا هناخد دهبها وهنمشى فى الشغلالالانة 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *منووووووووورة ياااااشابة
> يامسسسهل ابعت ياااااااارب:kap:
> 
> 
> ...









R.O.R.O قال:


> *متقلقيش يا سكينة
> الشااابه دى غلباااانة ومن البن هتشرررب وتقول اه يااانا
> واحنا هناخد دهبها وهنمشى فى الشغلالالانة
> *​




*غلبانة إزاى بس ؟؟












دا هى الل مغششانى





​*


----------



## soul & life (6 سبتمبر 2014)

يااا حول العالم  دستووووووووووووووووووووووووور  دستور يا اصحاب البدروون

انا كان مالى انا ومالك يا ايرينى لازم اغششها يعنى عجبك كده يختى اهم حطونى فى دماغهم وربنا يستر ميفسحونيش عند اللهو الخفى 

بصى منك ليها انا لو معرفتش اجاوب ممكن اديلكم الدهب كله بس سبونى اروح
عاوزة اربى عيالى  وبعدين يا جماعة انا لسه صغننة على البدرون ههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *غلبانة إزاى بس ؟؟
> 
> دا هى الل مغششانى
> 
> ...









انا باعترض 

الضحيه بنفسها قالت ان نيفو غششتها 
عشان كده ياابلتي بطلب اعادة شرب القهوه للضحيه ايريني 
وعقابا لنيفو ياابلواتي تاخدوها ع البدروم من غير شرب قهوه كفايه عليها المنديل 
​


----------



## soul & life (6 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> انا باعترض
> 
> الضحيه بنفسها قالت ان نيفو غششتها
> عشان كده ياابلتي بطلب اعادة شرب القهوه للضحيه ايريني
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه ده انا كنت بساعدها بس 
وبعدين انا بقول عليكى انتى الحونينة اللى فيهم كده برضو يا تموفة 
وبعدين دى جوزها فى المديييرررررررررررررررررية وهيقبض عليكم نفر نفرررررررر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*بصي ياشابة من غير عجن ولت
المواصفات اللي هنقولوهالك دي ماتقولهاش لحد

عبعال اللي عليه العين
هـــــــــو ..
في وجوده المنتدي رهيب وفي غيابه كئيب
هو انسان محبوب
ودايما جوه القلوب
لو شوفت زكائه
ونشاطة في المنتدي تتدوب
:thnk0001:
يلا ياشابة ركزي وفكري
احسن نخلوكي في البدروم مننا تفرفري :smile01

امييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:bud:
*​


----------



## soul & life (6 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههه افرفر على اساس انه طلعلى ريش و كده
ماشى يا ستى بس انا عاوزة معلومات اكتر  ده نصب وافترا وانا هعرفه منين والمواصفات دى بتتوفر فى نص الاعضاء
عرفينى عليه اكتر وخلى عندكم شوية ضمير بقا :new2:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> انا باعترض
> 
> الضحيه بنفسها قالت ان نيفو غششتها
> عشان كده ياابلتي بطلب اعادة شرب القهوه للضحيه ايريني
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2014)

*اميييه يا شااابه مش عاوزينك تعرفى احنا 
علشان تنورى البدرون   
تشبى ايه بقى يا شااابه 
*


----------



## soul & life (6 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اميييه يا شااابه مش عاوزينك تعرفى احنا
> علشان تنورى البدرون
> تشبى ايه بقى يا شااابه
> *



يا اوختى اعملى جدعه مرة واحدة فى حياتك وادينى معلومتين كمان
علشان اقدر اوصله كده مش هعرفه وبعدين مش عاوزاكى تنسى ايرو جوزها فى المديرررررية:act23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2014)

​*ونسبنا الحكووومة ههههههه 
احنا مابنخافش يا اوختشى 
اختى تقولك بقى اما تيجى علشان انا من الفون 
بتجيلى رووح معنوية ههههههه
*


----------



## soul & life (6 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*ونسبنا الحكووومة ههههههه
> احنا مابنخافش يا اوختشى
> اختى تقولك بقى اما تيجى علشان انا من الفون
> بتجيلى رووح معنوية ههههههه
> *



ماااشى اخ منها سوكينة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ماااشى اخ منها سوكينة


انتي  لسه معرفتهوش:thnk0001:
اكيد عشان البن المحود مشربتهوش:smile01
ياخوفي في الاخر تعرفيه ويطلع نئبنا علي فشوش

طيب طرتقي عنيكي وفنجلي ودانك
هنقلولك شوية موصفات متخترش في بالك
ولو عرفتيه هتبقا مامتك دعيالك
وهنرحموكي من البدروم ونسبوكي لبيتك وعيالك

هـــــــــــــــــــو :..
كل اللي بيهمه في الانسان اللي قدامه شخصيته
ومش مهم عنده الدين
وممكن يخدمك برموش العين
ممكن تقوليله علي كل اسرار لانه بجد امين
وممكن  يخلف ولدين يسمي واحد مينا والتاني ياسين هههه:smile01
:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

​


----------



## tamav maria (7 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتي  لسه معرفتهوش:thnk0001:
> اكيد عشان البن المحود مشربتهوش:smile01
> ياخوفي في الاخر تعرفيه ويطلع نئبنا علي فشوش
> 
> ...



انتي كده صعبتيها اكتر ياسوكينه
عيني عليكي يانيفو
ما جات رجليكي 
ما جات رجليكي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> انتي كده صعبتيها اكتر ياسوكينه
> عيني عليكي يانيفو
> ما جات رجليكي
> ما جات رجليكي







ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tamav maria (7 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## tamav maria (7 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسوكينه الاوصاف دي بتنطبق عل 3 مشاهير هنا
ومش قادره اعرف مين فيهم عشان اغشش الضحيه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ياسوكينه الاوصاف دي بتنطبق عل 3 مشاهير هنا
> ومش قادره اعرف مين فيهم عشان اغشش الضحيه
> ههههههههههههه


*3*:thnk0001::thnk0001:





دا احنا منعرفوش غيره :thnk0001:​


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

بس خلاص انا اتاكدت  اصلا يختى منك ليها انا عرفته من اول وهلة بس حبيت اتأكد
 ال بدرون ال  ريا وسكينة الحققييين دول كانوا ولاد خالتى هههههههههه

بابا صوت صارخ  .. ومحدش يقول لا هفنجركوا كلكم هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بس خلاص انا اتاكدت  اصلا يختى منك ليها انا عرفته من اول وهلة بس حبيت اتأكد
> ال بدرون ال  ريا وسكينة الحققييين دول كانوا ولاد خالتى هههههههههه
> 
> بابا صوت صارخ  .. ومحدش يقول لا هفنجركوا كلكم هههههههه


هي كل ضحية تقولنا ان بابا صوت هو اللي عليه العين:love34:

طيب لالالا والجواب مش صح
وورينا بقا هتفنجرينا ازاي:new6:

ركزي ياشابه تاني في الكلام
لنزلوكي البدروم ونخلوكي تشوفي احلي ايام:fun_lol:

هو اجدع واطيب انسان في الوجود
وفي غيابه عننا بنلاقي شئ مفقود
ودايما تلاقيه بيصبح عالكل باحلي ورود
والكل بيفرح بيه لما بيلاقيه موجود
مواضيعه مميزة وتجبرك تقوليله ابدعت يااستاذ ...... ؟

الاسم الجاي اللي هتقوليه هيكون اخر جواب
ولو طلع غلط مش هيبقالك علينا عتاب
هنقلعوكي دهبك انا واختي ريا اللي هي رورو ايهاب:new6:​


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

يعنى غلط  منك لله ياريا انتى واختك سوكينة
مفيش حد سوسة عاوز يقولى حاجة اشمعنا دى وقفت عندها يخويا ما انت عاملنا فيها ابو العريف  ههههههههههههه
طيب انا هقول اسم بس انتى لازم تدينى فرصة تالتة والتالتة تابتة ماشى؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يعنى غلط  منك لله ياريا انتى واختك سوكينة
> مفيش حد سوسة عاوز يقولى حاجة اشمعنا دى وقفت عندها يخويا ما انت عاملنا فيها ابو العريف  ههههههههههههه
> طيب انا هقول اسم بس انتى لازم تدينى فرصة تالتة والتالتة تابتة ماشى؟


هههههههههههههه
اسم النبي حارسك وصاينك:new6:

طيب واديكي فرصه تالته ليه
مانا اقولك اسمه علي طول وخلاص:fun_lol:

انزلي بالاسم انا عندي احساس انك هتجاوبي صح:t17:​


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه خايفة ميكونش صح وعلى البدرون تخدونى وبالبون تنومونى
وعلى القرافة تودونى و تاخدوا الدهب وتسرقونى  

مش هتموتونى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه لا ماتخفيش
دا احنا هندلعوكي وهنننوكي وهنهشتكوكي ​


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى لما نشوف  وربنا يستر 

انا بقول يعنى اذا كان كده يبقا مفيش غير أستاذ النهيسى 
لو صح قولى صح غلط هاتيهالى وحدة وحدة علشان منصدمش


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى لما نشوف  وربنا يستر 

انا بقول يعنى اذا كان كده يبقا مفيش غير أستاذ النهيسى 
لو صح قولى صح غلط هاتيهالى وحدة وحدة علشان منصدمش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

> انا بقول يعنى اذا كان كده يبقا مفيش غير أستاذ النهيسى
> لو صح قولى صح غلط هاتيهالى وحدة وحدة علشان منصدمش





















:new2::new2:

يؤسفني اني اقولك غلــط
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




استني بقا اما اختي ريا تيجي
ونعملولك احلي زاار
وحسرة عليها ياحسرة عليها
حسسسسسرة عليها
ماجت رجليها ماجت رجليها
ماجتتتتتتتت رجليها

:new6:​


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب يختى بشرتينى بالخير 
هو جنسيته ايه مصرى؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> طيب يختى بشرتينى بالخير
> هو جنسيته ايه مصرى؟؟؟


اه مصررررري

ومسجل في المنتدي من 2010
وعدد مشاركاته 
12,569
وعدد اصدقائة
73
وبروفايله تمت زيارته
* 18,451مره
*واخر نشاط له كان يوم
03-09-2014 
الساعه
11:10 AM*

عايزة ارقام تاني ولا كفايه كدا
:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا كفاية استنى عليا بقا هلف لفة فى المنتدى وارجعلك بالخبر اليقين هههههههههههههههه بس علله مدوخش من كتر اللف ومعرفش اوصل هنا تانى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

صعبتي عليا طيب تصدقي 

انتي مش غششتي ايريني
المفروض تيجي تغششك ​


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

أستاذ عبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود

ههههههههههههههههههه شوفى علطول الراجل ده طيب ولذيذ  
طيب اوى الصراحة دوختنى يا شيخ ههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

بس علفكرة بقا انتى وريا السبب فى انى اتاخرت على ما عرفته
فيش ضمير عندكم المعلومات اللى ادتوهانى فيها غلط
انتم قولتوا عنده ولدين ومستر عبود عنده بنت وولد
ودى خلتنى اقول بابا صوت لانه عارفه انه معندوش بنات
يعنى كده انتم كان عندكم نية تجرجرونى على البدرون يا مفتريين يا ظلمة هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> أستاذ عبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه شوفى علطول الراجل ده طيب ولذيذ
> طيب اوى الصراحة دوختنى يا شيخ ههههههههههههههه


ياااااااااااااااه اخيرررررا
حسملله عالحلامة:new6:

تعرفي لو كنتي ركزتي في المواصفات كويس
كنتي عرفتيه بسرعه
وخصوصا اما قولتلك
هو كل اللي بيهمه في الانسان اللي قدامه شخصيته
ومش مهم عنده الدين
وممكن يخدمك برموش العين
وممكن لو خلف ولدين يسمي واحد مينا والتاني ياسين هههه

بس برضووو هنعملولك الزار
والدور الدور الدور الدور
موعوده ياللي عليكي الدور:new6:​


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه هو مش عنده بنت وولد
انا مركزتش قولت كده انتى بتاكدى انه عنده ولدين فهمتينى
فبدور بقا على اللى عنده ولدين 
هههههههههههههههههههههه اعملى زار براحتك بقا ده انتى دوختينى يا شيخه 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> بس علفكرة بقا انتى وريا السبب فى انى اتاخرت على ما عرفته
> فيش ضمير عندكم المعلومات اللى ادتوهانى فيها غلط
> انتم قولتوا عنده ولدين ومستر عبود عنده بنت وولد
> ودى خلتنى اقول بابا صوت لانه عارفه انه معندوش بنات
> يعنى كده انتم كان عندكم نية تجرجرونى على البدرون يا مفتريين يا ظلمة هههههههه


لا احنا مقولناش انه عنده ولدين
قولتلك لو خلف ولدين يمسي واحد مينا والتاني ياسين
علي اساس انه هو مسلم بس بيحب المسيحين:love34:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه هو مش عنده بنت وولد
> انا مركزتش قولت كده انتى بتاكدى انه عنده ولدين فهمتينى
> فبدور بقا على اللى عنده ولدين
> هههههههههههههههههههههه اعملى زار براحتك بقا ده انتى دوختينى يا شيخه
> هههههههههههههههه


معلش دوخنااااااكي
بس من البدروم انقذناكي:fun_lol:


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

ماشى يا ست سووووكينه ماشى ربنا ميدخلنا بدرونك ولا يكتبها على حد قااادر كريم
وإن شاء الله هتقعوا عاجلا اجلا فى ايد المدييييررررية وهتيتقبض عليكم نفررررر نفررر
ومش هخلى مستر عبود يدافع عنكم هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

ماشى يا ست سووووكينه ماشى ربنا ميدخلنا بدرونك ولا يكتبها على حد قااادر كريم
وإن شاء الله هتقعوا عاجلا اجلا فى ايد المدييييررررية وهتيتقبض عليكم نفررررر نفررر
ومش هخلى مستر عبود يدافع عنكم هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 سبتمبر 2014)

قال مديريه قال




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههه انا عرفته من اول مواصفات بردوا هييييييييييه


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههه انا عرفته من اول مواصفات بردوا هييييييييييه



كده برضو يا حبوا طيب غششينى  دا انا خلاص كانت رجل بره ورجل جوه
والبدرون ضلمة خااالص :t19::t19:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> كده برضو يا حبوا طيب غششينى  دا انا خلاص كانت رجل بره ورجل جوه
> والبدرون ضلمة خااالص :t19::t19:


 انا لسا شايفه  دلوقتى--
 انا جمعه و سبت ببقى خارج الخدمه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)

​*منورة يا شااابه 
وبعدين بقى ايوووووه 
مافيش وﻻ واحدة راضية تنزل معانا البدرون 
بت يا سكينة كدا مش نافع 
احنا بنساعدهم بالمواصفات السهلة دى 
هغطس اجيب ضحية جديدة وجاية 

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه مصررررري
> 
> ومسجل في المنتدي من 2010
> وعدد مشاركاته
> ...


*النبى لنوروكى يا سوكينة ومن الدهب هنحرموكى 
ايه يا بت الحنان ده 
انتى عاوزة تنفطينى ما كنتى كتبتى اسمه بالمرة 
يابت كدا مش هنلقى ناكل  مستفتحناش بعويشة حتى 
قطيعة محدش بيكولها بالساهل 
*


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *النبى لنوروكى يا سوكينة ومن الدهب هنحرموكى
> ايه يا بت الحنان ده
> انتى عاوزة تنفطينى ما كنتى كتبتى اسمه بالمرة
> يابت كدا مش هنلقى ناكل  مستفتحناش بعويشة حتى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه كده برضو ارورو عاوزاها توديى البدرون 
ده انا نجيت منها باعجوبة اسكتى متفكرنييييش ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا شكلى هخدها هى ع البدروون 
نشمموها الهوا 
بدل الحنية اللى عمالة توزعها دى 
*


----------



## soso a (7 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هما دول تقريبا الاصل 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هما دول تقريبا الاصل
> 
> ​


*ههههههههههههههههههه ايه يا سوسو ده بس 
كدا هيجيلى كوابيس بالليل 
دوول ميتين سبع مرات قبل كدا :fun_lol:
*


----------



## soso a (7 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه ايه يا سوسو ده بس
> كدا هيجيلى كوابيس بالليل
> دوول ميتين سبع مرات قبل كدا :fun_lol:
> *


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

خلاص متنميش طبقى لبكره 

:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*انتوا نزلتوا الدهليز والا لوسه*




​


----------



## soso a (7 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> *انتوا نزلتوا الدهليز والا لوسه*
> 
> 
> 
> ​




:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا كدا هعتزل الشغلانة دى 
انا كرهتنى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (7 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا كدا هعتزل الشغلانة دى
> انا كرهتنى ههههههههههه*​




:new6::new6::new6:

يلا شوفيلك حته استخبى فيها 

:t17::t17::t17:


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2014)

أممممممممممممممممم
عموماً البدرون داهز يا رداله











​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*الصراحة انا قدرت حالة الضحايا 
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أممممممممممممممممم
> عموماً البدرون داهز يا رداله
> 
> 
> ...


*لا احنا بنموت برحمة 
بالفووطة مفناااش من دم احنا 
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم
ونُجعُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد




​


----------



## soso a (7 سبتمبر 2014)

ايه فلم الرعب اللى وقعت فيه ده 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*وعلى رأي الشاعر هدبة ابن الخشرم لما قال*

أَرَحَلتَ مِن سَلمى بِغَيرِ مَتاعِ - قَبلَ العُطاسِ وَرُعتَها بِوَداعِ
مِن غَيرِ مَقلِيَةٍ وَإِنَّ حِبالَها - لَيسَت بِأَرمامٍ وَلا أَقطاعِ
إِذ تَستَبيكَ بِأَصلَتِيٍّ ناعِمٍ - قامَت لِتَفتِنَهُ بِغَيرِ قِناعِ
وَمَهاً يَرُفُّ كَأَنَّهُ إِذ ذُقتَهُ - عانِيَّةٌ شُجَّت بِماءِ وِقاعِ
أَو صَوبُ غادِيَةٍ أَدَرَّتهُ الصَبا - بِبَزيلِ أَزهَرَ مُدمَجٍ بِسَياعِ
وَصَحَوتُ بَعدَ تَشَوُّقٍ وَرُواعِ - فَرَأَيتُ أَنَّ الحُكمَ مُجتَنِبُ الصِبا
فَتَسَلَّ حاجَتَها إِذا هِيَ أَعرَضَت - بِخَميصَةٍ سُرُحِ اليَدَينِ وِساعِ
صَكّاءَ ذِعلِبَةٍ إِذا اِستَدبَرتَها - حَرَجٍ إِذا اِستَقبَلَتها هِلواعِ
وَكَأَنَّ قِنطَرَةً بِمَوضِعِ كورِها - مَلساءَ بَينَ غَوامِضِ الأَنساعِ
وَإِذا تَعاوَرَتِ الحَصا أَخفافُها - دَوّى نَواديهِ بِظَهرِ القاعِ
وَكَأَنَّ غارِبَها رَباوَةُ مَخرَمٍ - وَتَمُدُّ ثِنيَ جَديلِها بِشِراعِ
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)

*استاذى ايمن الموضوع اسمه ريا وسكينة ستايل 
الحاجات دى كانت زمااان مش ع ايامنا *​


----------



## aymonded (7 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*لع ازاي بقى عموماً ده كلن مبدا ريا بنت بديعة قبل لما تخنق الزبون*

هطل حبيبا  أقعسا بعد ليل أدعسا 
مقعقع  في بيداء طروب زركلا
سائرا بأركان دجى مقرنصا
فهام فيه مقرطاً بشنكلا
ينطق بما بال به وابتلا  
مقرمطاً بين خبئ هيك وهنكلا 
فإذ هو مزعبط فطاح كروبٍ كلكلا‎
يكاد من فرط الحطيف مُهندلا
فليس هو بالبعيط البُنطلا

*شكلي انا اللي هاعمل معاكم عبد العال بس بالشعر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


>



شكلك والله وأعلم وعلى ما أظن - ربنا يخيب ظني - أنك مش عارفه بعض الكلمات القليلة جداً التي قد تكون مش مفهومة؛ عموماً هاشرحها بطريقة أسهل علشان القتل حرام ههههههههههه:

​ *الهيكذوب الكيكذوب تهـــيهعا **كالعلقبوط المُنـفلي*​ *ومدعشَرَ القحطلين تحشرجت شُرافتاه فخرت الخُصُعبلي **
وتقوســت منه العروق باديةٌ حتى اشمخرَّ وفر منه المفصلي*​ *فلّ قتيلي في غسق الدجى بذليلُ ليلٌ هيهعا*​ *كعلقبوط المُنـفلي مدعشَرَ القحطلين *​ *فاشمخرَّ وفر منه المفصلي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*النبى الاول كان يتفهم اكتر من ده 
ياريتنى ما احوليت 
هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *النبى الاول كان يتفهم اكتر من ده
> ياريتنى ما احوليت
> هههههههههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا لهوتيني تكعيب يعني السهل الممتنع مش فهمتيه
يلا زي بعضو بقى خليها علينا ومش هاشرح بقى 
المفروض اللي يدخل خليه هو اللي يشرح 
واللي يشرحها صح اديله منديلاً يخنق بيه اللي بعده 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا بقول احنا نتوووب الى الله 
ونبطل قتل ههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *النبى لنوروكى يا سوكينة ومن الدهب هنحرموكى
> ايه يا بت الحنان ده
> انتى عاوزة تنفطينى ما كنتى كتبتى اسمه بالمرة
> يابت كدا مش هنلقى ناكل  مستفتحناش بعويشة حتى
> ...


صعبت عليا ياريا
قولت اكتبلها اسهل حاجه بالمره
:love34::love34:

يلا بقا مخمخيلنا في ضحية حلوة كتا وتوزن:love45:



> *الهيكذوب الكيكذوب تهـــيهعا **كالعلقبوط المُنـفلي*​ *ومدعشَرَ القحطلين تحشرجت شُرافتاه فخرت الخُصُعبلي *


ايه دا ياريا
هما الهكسوس هجموا عالموضع امتي

دا مابقاش ريا وسكينة
دا بقا عنترة ابن شداد وابو لهب:new6:​


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه دا بقا ريا وسكينة نسخة 2014 
تصحيح لغوى واملائى أ/ ايموندد


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هلما لعين ماء قراحاً سلسبيلاً لنزداد سؤدُدا
واسمعوني قعقعة السيوف في وطيس المعركة
فهل نتركهم يسبوا آلهتنا ويأكلون طعامنا ويشربون شرابنا
كلا فكلا فلندفنهم في بحراً من الشعر لابن الخشرما وعوس ابن حجرا
​


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هلما لعين ماء قراحاً سلسبيلاً لنزداد سؤدُدا
> واسمعوني قعقعة السيوف في وطيس المعركة
> فهل نتركهم يسبوا آلهتنا ويأكلون طعامنا ويشربون شرابنا
> ...




سيوف المعركة يا لهوتى لالالالا متفقناش على كده احنا قولنا اخرنا منديل وقنجان بن محوج الموضوع كبر اوى يا جماعة هههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه




​


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *لع ازاي بقى عموماً ده كلن مبدا ريا بنت بديعة قبل لما تخنق الزبون*
> 
> هطل حبيبا  أقعسا بعد ليل أدعسا
> ...



حسره عليا 
يا حسره عليا
هو انا فهمت الاولي لما ها افهم التانيه 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> حسره عليا
> يا حسره عليا
> هو انا فهمت الاولي لما ها افهم التانيه
> هههههههههههههههه



أنه سهل خالص مالص بالص شالص
مافيش أحلى ولا أجمل ولا اسهل من اكده

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=6fc_R5--tNk[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2014)

نسيت صحيح الأهم

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=GI02SJkDVrg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=8G3YAM0sooI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (8 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أنه سهل خالص مالص بالص شالص
> مافيش أحلى ولا أجمل ولا اسهل من اكده
> 
> [YOUTUBE]watch?v=6fc_R5--tNk[/YOUTUBE]
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعتقد ان ده شاينيز بس بيتكلموه بالعربي هههههههههههه
انا اصحابي شاينيز بيتكلموا مع بعض بنفس الطريقه ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اعتقد ان ده شاينيز بس بيتكلموه بالعربي هههههههههههه
> انا اصحابي شاينيز بيتكلموا مع بعض بنفس الطريقه ههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لع ده هنداويزي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*العواف عليكم 
معلش اتاخرت عليكم كنت بجيب الضحية من استراليا وجيت 
ضحيتنا النهاردة 
ضحية غير كل الضواحى 
عليها خفة دم يتفتلها بلاد 
دايما مواضيعا بتشد كل العباد 
من خفة دمها تشرب وتدى الولاد 
بقت مشرفة من اسبوع فااات 
بحبها وفى قلبى حبها زاااد
لو بعدت يوم عن المنتدى بتحس انه متفات
استنى بقى اختى سوكينة تيجى تقولك ع مواصفات عبعال اللى عليه العين 
واتمنى حاجة من الاتنين 
يا تشرفى البدروووم ومن البن تدروخى 
يأما تعرفى مين هو وانا واختى نمشوا ننوحووا 
ضحيتنا النهاردة 
تماف ماريا 
*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (9 سبتمبر 2014)

سايبكو اشقيا ارجع الاقيكو افلام جبروت امرأة والمرأة الحديدية والمرأة والساطورههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> سايبكو اشقيا ارجع الاقيكو افلام جبروت امرأة والمرأة الحديدية والمرأة والساطورههه


*ولسة اللى جاى احلى :99:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*



			ضحيتنا النهاردة 
تماف ماريا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نورتي ياشاااااابه
ويلا خشي برجلك الشمال
لنكتموكي ونوديكي عالبدروم في الحال
من غير حتي ماتجاوي علي سؤال
مين هو عبعال

اول مانشفوكي هننزلولك بالمواصفات 
عشان انا واختي ريا حضرنالك كتير حاجات

قطيعه محدش بياكولها بالسااهل
*



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

و جالك يوووم يا تموفه-- مستنيا اشوف دخلتك  يا حبيبتشى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا متشعلقه جنب النجفه فوق اهو--
 اول ما يقولوا الدووووووور هاقوم خبطه لهم النجفه--
 و انزل معااهم بئا الدور الدور طوعونا يالى عليكو الدور هههههههههههههههه

ياله اهو حبه محبه و سلام من الى اتعلمتهم منك هههههههههههههههههههههه
 لازم اردهملك وقت العوزه  هههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *العواف عليكم
> معلش اتاخرت عليكم كنت بجيب الضحية من استراليا وجيت
> ضحيتنا النهاردة
> ضحية غير كل الضواحى
> ...



حد بينادي عليا 
ياه دا المشوار بعيد قوي 
مسافة السكه ياسوكينه
دي كلها فردة كعب
​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> نورتي ياشاااااابه
> ويلا خشي برجلك الشمال
> لنكتموكي ونوديكي عالبدروم في الحال
> ...



حبه حبه عليا يارايا 
ماتنسيش احنا اصحاب وحبايب
طب والنبي ما تتعبي نفسك ياشابه وتكلفي نفسك وتعملي القهوه انا ها اجيبها معايا جاهزه ياحبيبتي أه امال ايه الجيران لبعضهم


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و جالك يوووم يا تموفه-- مستنيا اشوف دخلتك  يا حبيبتشى ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا متشعلقه جنب النجفه فوق اهو--
> اول ما يقولوا الدووووووور هاقوم خبطه لهم النجفه--
> و انزل معااهم بئا الدور الدور طوعونا يالى عليكو الدور هههههههههههههههه
> ...



هع هع هع هع 
حبو انا صحبتك وحبيبتك 
يعني ماتردليش اللي عملته معاكي الا في الازمه اللي انا فيها دي 
صدقيني مش ها اكون حمامة سلام تاني بينك وبين اي حد بس اله لا يسئك خليكي معايا وما تخلصيش تارك دلوقتي :94::94::94:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> هع هع هع هع
> حبو انا صحبتك وحبيبتك
> يعني ماتردليش اللي عملته معاكي الا في الازمه اللي انا فيها دي
> صدقيني مش ها اكون حمامة سلام تاني بينك وبين اي حد بس اله لا يسئك خليكي معايا وما تخلصيش تارك دلوقتي :94::94::94:


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 متهونيش عليا يا نيتتا هههههههههههههههههه وقت الجد كنت هصمر باب البدرون من جوه ههههههههههههه علشان  ميعرفوش يدخلوكى يا شابه ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> حبه حبه عليا يارايا
> ماتنسيش احنا اصحاب وحبايب
> طب والنبي ما تتعبي نفسك ياشابه وتكلفي نفسك وتعملي القهوه انا ها اجيبها معايا جاهزه ياحبيبتي أه امال ايه الجيران لبعضهم


لا ياشااابة البن المحود دا شئ اساسي
ماحنا لازم نقوموا معاكي بالواجب
ومتنسيش اننا اصحاب وحبايب
استفضلي القهوة






شوفي بقا ياتماف 
انا منك مش هخاف
عشان انا واختي تعبنا
وجالنا جفاف
:w00t:

انا هنزلك بالمواصفات بالنص المكتوب
واوعي تفكري انك هتهربي مننا
من ريا وسكينة مفيش هرروب
:w00t:

عبعال اللي عليه العين
هـــــــــــــــو:..
بقاله سنين في المنتدي
يعرف كل الناس
وكل الناس عارفينه
هو صاحب لقب مشهور
واللي هو يعرفه في يوم
عرفناه احنا في شهور
لو سألته عن أي حاجه
 لازم يجاوبك صح لانه شطور

ركزي ولو معرفتيش هنكملك الباقي

ابعتتتتتتتتتتتتت ياااااااااارب:heat:

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

فى واحد فى دماغى بردوا نط و استربع كدا--
 مين عارف --
 هههههههههههههههههه اسيك يا تموووفه ههههههههه
و جه يوم الحساااب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

أنا عرفته وعلفكرة انا اول واحدة اطلقت عليه لقبه المعروف بيه
 اقول ولا اغوووووووور


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> أنا عرفته وعلفكرة انا اول واحدة اطلقت عليه لقبه المعروف بيه
> اقول ولا اغوووووووور





> فى واحد فى دماغى بردوا نط و استربع كدا--
> مين عارف --


 ياسلاام ياست حبو انتي وست نيفوو
دلوقتي بقيتوا عباقره وعملينلي فيها نجيب زويل واحمد محفوظ  وبقيتوا تفهموها هي وطايرة
اومال كانت فين المفهومية دي في ادواركم
دا نتوا طلعتوا عنينا هههههههههه:heat:​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> أنا عرفته وعلفكرة انا اول واحدة اطلقت عليه لقبه المعروف بيه
> اقول ولا اغوووووووور



ههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا كده تقريبا عرفت نص الاجابه


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا ياشااابة البن المحود دا شئ اساسي
> ماحنا لازم نقوموا معاكي بالواجب
> ومتنسيش اننا اصحاب وحبايب
> استفضلي القهوة
> ...



يالهوووووي ياست رايا مستعجله علي ايه ياحبيبتي 
انا لسه ما وصلتش دا انا حتي واقفه ترانزيت في سنغافوره المشوار بعيد ياحبيبتي استني لما اوصل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> يالهوووووي ياست رايا مستعجله علي ايه ياحبيبتي
> انا لسه ما وصلتش دا انا حتي واقفه ترانزيت في سنغافوره المشوار بعيد ياحبيبتي استني لما اوصل


علي فكرة ياشابة انا سكينة واختي ريا

انتخي ومخمخي
علي مهلك بس بسسسرعه:w00t:

وادي فنجان قهوة تاني عشان تعرفي ااننا بنعززززوكي






:w00t::w00t:​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> علي فكرة ياشابة انا سكينة واختي ريا
> 
> انتخي ومخمخي
> علي مهلك بس بسسسرعه:w00t:
> ...



دا فنجان القهوه ده ها يقوم بالمهمه كلها يعني ها يوفر لك الاقهوده المحوده والزار والمنديل لان انا مجرد اني اشوفه كده اقع من طولي


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

عبعال اللي عليه العين
هـــــــــــــــو:..
بقاله سنين في المنتدي
يعرف كل الناس
وكل الناس عارفينه
هو صاحب لقب مشهور
واللي هو يعرفه في يوم
عرفناه احنا في شهور
لو سألته عن أي حاجه
 لازم يجاوبك صح لانه شطور
*
 ممكن يا رايا وسوكينه
اتصل بصديق 
ولو كسبت 75 قرش ها اديكم نصهم*

​


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههه انا دورى كان صعب وانتم محورين الكلام لغبطونى فيه مع انى صعب اتلغبط فى شخصية زى شخصية استاذ عبود
لكن انتم مسهلنها اوى المره دى يا بتول وانا عرفته من اول وهلة ههههههه
بقولك الفار ده حقيقى ولا كده وكده ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> دا فنجان القهوه ده ها يقوم بالمهمه كلها يعني ها يوفر لك الاقهوده المحوده والزار والمنديل لان انا مجرد اني اشوفه كده اقع من طولي


وهو دا المطلوب :w00t:​


tamav maria قال:


> *
> ممكن يا رايا وسوكينه
> اتصل بصديق
> ولو كسبت 75 قرش ها اديكم نصهم*
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
لا معندناش وساعد مسايله:gy0000:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسلاام ياست حبو انتي وست نيفوو
> 
> دلوقتي بقيتوا عباقره وعملينلي فيها نجيب زويل واحمد محفوظ  وبقيتوا تفهموها هي وطايرة
> اومال كانت فين المفهومية دي في ادواركم
> دا نتوا طلعتوا عنينا هههههههههه:heat:​


 لا يا تموووفه دا انا فى دورى من اول مداخله و انا قولت لهم فى حد طويل فى مخى-- كنت عرفته بس قولت اتئكد -- اصل الموضوع فيه بدرون و مينفعش اندفع فى الاجابه-- بس عرفته من اول مواصفات  موجود و مش موجود  له لسانين لا تلاته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه انا دورى كان صعب وانتم محورين الكلام لغبطونى فيه مع انى صعب اتلغبط فى شخصية زى شخصية استاذ عبود
> لكن انتم مسهلنها اوى المره دى يا بتول وانا عرفته من اول وهلة ههههههه
> بقولك الفار ده حقيقى ولا كده وكده ههههههههه


 و انا كومااان عرفته فى نفس ذات اول الوهله  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا متشعلقه اهون جنب اللنده :lightbulb: اخبط و انزل اطبل ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه انا دورى كان صعب وانتم محورين الكلام لغبطونى فيه مع انى صعب اتلغبط فى شخصية زى شخصية استاذ عبود
> لكن انتم مسهلنها اوى المره دى يا بتول وانا عرفته من اول وهلة ههههههه
> بقولك الفار ده حقيقى ولا كده وكده ههههههههه


لالا ريا وسكينة كلامهم محسوس
ومعندهمش خيار وفقوس :t26:

الفار دا حقيقي اووي
تحبي اجبلك فنجان زيه:w00t:​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا يا تموووفه دا انا فى دورى من اول مداخله و انا قولت لهم فى حد طويل فى مخى-- كنت عرفته بس قولت اتئكد -- اصل الموضوع فيه بدرون و مينفعش اندفع فى الاجابه-- بس عرفته من اول مواصفات  موجود و مش موجود  له لسانين لا تلاته ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد اللي هيغشش تمااف
هيتحبس يومين حبس انفراري في البدروم
ومحدش علينا يلووم:t7:​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و انا كومااان عرفته فى نفس ذات اول الوهله
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا متشعلقه اهون جنب اللنده :lightbulb: اخبط و انزل اطبل ههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه
لا ياست حبو خليكي متشعلقه احسن لحسن لو نزلتي انا الل هااروح ع البدوم عدل


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

بقاله سنين في المنتدي
 يعرف كل الناس
 وكل الناس عارفينه
 هو صاحب لقب مشهور
 واللي هو يعرفه في يوم
 عرفناه احنا في شهور
 لو سألته عن أي حاجه

  لازم يجاوبك صح لانه شطور

شوفي ياابلتي رايا
انا في اتنين محتاره بينهم
بس واحد سبعين في الميه
والتاني تلاتين في الميه 
بس انا خايفه اقول السبعين
يطلع التلاتين 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

خليكى نوره زى اخواتك و اطلبى معلومات إضافيه


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

ايوه خليكى حدئه واطبلى فضائية معلوماتية


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خليكى نوره زى اخواتك و اطلبى معلومات إضافيه





> ايوه خليكى حدئه واطبلى فضائية معلوماتية



عندك حق ياحبيبتي انتي وهي

ابلواتي رايا وسوكينه :ab5:
انا عاوزه معلومات اضافيه وفضائية معلومات


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> عندك حق ياحبيبتي انتي وهي
> 
> ابلواتي رايا وسوكينه :ab5:
> انا عاوزه معلومات اضافيه وفضائية معلومات


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وماله يااختي مش عيب

شوفي يابنت المدارس يامتعلمة
انا هديكي باقي التكملة:smil7:
​ بقاله سنين في المنتدي
يعرف كل الناس
وكل الناس عارفينه
هو صاحب لقب مشهور
واللي هو يعرفه في يوم
عرفناه احنا في شهور
لو سألته عن أي حاجه
 لازم يجاوبك صح لانه شطور
عليه نشاط في المنتدي
يخليك بجد بيه مبهوور
عمره مادخل علي بنت بروفايل
غير لما يقولها الاول دستووور
هو عريض وضخم :d
بس جواه قلب طفل صغييور
ويوم مايلاقي عركة في المنتدي
بيدخل بعقل يهدي الامور

:t9::t9::t9:
​


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

يوه بقا يا تموفة لسانى هينط من بوئى ههههه
 عاوزة اقول اسمه قولى  يلاااا


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يوه بقا يا تموفة لسانى هينط من بوئى ههههه
> عاوزة اقول اسمه قولى  يلاااا



شوفي بقي ياست نيفو انا تقريبا عرفت مين هو 
انا كنت فاكره اللي اديته سبعين في الميه لكن ياحبيبتي اتضح اللي واخد تلاتين في الميه بس


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

المهم عرفتيه يا شابة ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

سؤال اخير ياشابه
لو قولت غلط ها تدوني فرصه تاني ولا ها تنزلوني ع البدروم عدل


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

يا نهوى عليكى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> سؤال اخير ياشابه
> لو قولت غلط ها تدوني فرصه تاني ولا ها تنزلوني ع البدروم عدل


 متقلقيش 
 قولى و متخفيش و  لو قولتى غلط و قالوا هنخدك البدرون 
 هنزل لك بثوره مطالبه  المعامله بالمثل
حيث انه تم الاجابه خطاء من  اثنين قبلك و اعطيت لهم فرصه للنجاه--

شوفتينى و انا بتكلم عربى فصيح-- على سبيل انى قدام المحكمه يعنى و بطالب بالعدل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا نهوى عليكى



ياحبيبتي ما انا مش عاوزاهم يشربوني القهوه المحوده ولا ينزلوني البدروم 
يعني تفتكري اقول وخلاص يانيفو


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ياحبيبتي ما انا مش عاوزاهم يشربوني القهوه المحوده ولا ينزلوني البدروم
> يعني تفتكري اقول وخلاي يانيفو



قولى يا تموفة وجمدى قلبك
تصدقى انا دلوات بس اللى عرفت اد ايه ريا وسكينه بيتعبوا ههههههههه
متخافيش غمضى عينيكى وسمى وتوكلى على الله :99: وبنا يستر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ياحبيبتي ما انا مش عاوزاهم يشربوني القهوه المحوده ولا ينزلوني البدروم
> يعني تفتكري اقول وخلاص يانيفو


 
قووولىىى يا شااابه ld:نفسى اشوف الإجابه يا بنتى قبل ما اموت 
 ههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قووولىىى يا شااابه ld:نفسى اشوف الإجابه يا بنتى قبل ما اموت
> ههههههههههه



هههههههههههه شكلها راحت تأيل شوية قبل متجاوب خدى راحتك يا حبيبتى
فى انتظارك يا شابة  :t26:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*دستوووووووووووووور 
العواف عليكم يا شااابه انتى وهى 
الواحد ميعرفش ينام شوية فى البدرووم 
مش عارفة انام من الدوشة 
هااا يا شاااابه هتنزلى بالاجابة ولا تنزلى البدروون 
شكلك عرفتى الاجااابة ومنا هتزوغى 
وانا وسوكينة اختى هنووحوا 
ماافيش ولا ضحية راضية تنزلوا معانا البدروووم 
وبعدين بقى مستفتحناش من ساعة الموضوع ده 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متقلقيش
> قولى و متخفيش و  لو قولتى غلط و قالوا هنخدك البدرون
> هنزل لك بثوره مطالبه  المعامله بالمثل
> حيث انه تم الاجابه خطاء من  اثنين قبلك و اعطيت لهم فرصه للنجاه--
> ...



خلاص ياحبو انا اتوكلت علي الله وها اقول 
بس خليك جنبي 
انتي اول ما تكلميهم عربي فصيح هايسبوني


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> قولى يا تموفة وجمدى قلبك
> تصدقى انا دلوات بس اللى عرفت اد ايه ريا وسكينه بيتعبوا ههههههههه
> متخافيش غمضى عينيكى وسمى وتوكلى على الله :99: وبنا يستر



انا خايفه من القهوه المحوده 
مش عاوزه اشربها واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> قووولىىى يا شااابه ld:نفسى اشوف الإجابه يا بنتى قبل ما اموت
> ههههههههههه



خلاص خلاص ها اقول اهو 
بعد الشر عليكي يا شابه 
هو انتي ها تشربي القهوه بدالي ولا ايه


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه شكلها راحت تأيل شوية قبل متجاوب خدى راحتك يا حبيبتى
> فى انتظارك يا شابة  :t26:



لا يانيفو انا مشغوله بتفرج علي مسلسل الوالده باشا ههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

انتى فاليد إنزل بالإجابه بسورعا فاليد--
 هازلى هازلى  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *دستوووووووووووووور
> العواف عليكم يا شااابه انتى وهى
> الواحد ميعرفش ينام شوية فى البدرووم
> مش عارفة انام من الدوشة
> ...



وعرفته  عرفته عرفته
مافيش غيره 
الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــوسه
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> وعرفته  عرفته عرفته
> مافيش غيره
> الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــوسه
> صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اخيراااااااااااااا  يا شيخة ده الراجل قرب يجى يقولك انا اهوه هههههههههه
يلا معلش فى التأنى السلامة وفى الغجلة الندامة ومبروك عليكى النجاة  من ريا وسوكينة والبدرون وفتجن القهوة اللى واقع فيه فار ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*ههههه انا كنت هقول بجد*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههه ايون هووووووووواااااااا


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههه انا كنت هقول بجد*​



ههههههههههه طيب مش كنت تعلى صوتك شوية علشان البنية تسمعك :t26:


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> اخيراااااااااااااا  يا شيخة ده الراجل قرب يجى يقولك انا اهوه هههههههههه
> يلا معلش فى التأنى السلامة وفى الغجلة الندامة ومبروك عليكى النجاة  من ريا وسوكينة والبدرون وفتجن القهوة اللى واقع فيه فار ههههههههه









مبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك عليا


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههه انا كنت هقول بجد*​



ههههههههههه
بصراحه الاوصاف اللي قالتها عنك ممكن تنطبق علي روك كمان فكنت محتاره بينك وبين روك 
بس الحمدلله عرفت اخمن صح ومانزلتش البدروم


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههه ايون هووووووووواااااااا




هههههههههههه
خدي نفس عميق ياحبو 
هههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> وعرفته  عرفته عرفته
> مافيش غيره
> الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــوسه
> صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



للأســـــــــــــف صــــــــــح
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








​ الحقيني ياريا بشوية ميه احسن حاسة هيغمن عليا:heat:
وبالمرة اطفي النجفه ونشفي الفوطة وتربسي البدرروم
ولمي عزالك ويلا نمشي من الشغلانه دي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> هههههههههههه
> خدي نفس عميق ياحبو
> هههههههههههه


شااافيق هيييييييييييييييييييييييييء
زاااهيير ههههووووووووووووووووووو
 ادينى اخذت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> للأســـــــــــــف صــــــــــح
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا سوكينه خيرها في غيرها يا ابلتي 
يالا ياشابه لمي عزالك انتي وهي ودوروا علي عبعال في منطقه تاني ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> معلش يا سوكينه خيرها في غيرها يا ابلتي
> يالا ياشابه لمي عزالك انتي وهي ودوروا علي عبعال في منطقه تاني ههههههههههههههههه


شايفين  هنا  مستقويه عليكم ازاى 
لكن لما كانت روحها تحت اديكم  شوفوا كانت بتتكلم ازاى :




> سؤال اخير ياشابه
> لو
> قولت غلط ها تدوني فرصه تاني ولا ها تنزلوني ع البدروم عدل


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هوناك فرق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههه
> بصراحه الاوصاف اللي قالتها عنك ممكن تنطبق علي روك كمان فكنت محتاره بينك وبين روك
> بس الحمدلله عرفت اخمن صح ومانزلتش البدروم



طبعا كان هيبقي في فرق بيني وبينه 
انا هتقول عليا عبد العال
اما روك 
استاذ عبد العال 
ركزو بقي


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2014)

​*بت يا سوكينة الحقينى يابت مش قادرة ركبى حلة عليا 
الشااابه عرفت الدلعدى عبعال ابت 
يا لهووووووى يا خررررابى 
ناكل منين بس يا نااااس 
اللى مافى وﻻ شااابه راضية تنزلوه معانا البدروون 
قطيييعة محدش بيكولها بالساااهل 
وامييييه يا اوختشى امييييه
*


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*بت يا سوكينة الحقينى يابت مش قادرة ركبى حلة عليا
> الشااابه عرفت الدلعدى عبعال ابت
> يا لهووووووى يا خررررابى
> ناكل منين بس يا نااااس
> ...



ماهو يا ريا انتى وسوكينة لو تحسنوا البدرون وتطوروه هتلاقى الشابات هن اللى يطلبن منكن ان يذهبن للبدرون ههههههههههه اخدتى بالك من النحوى ده
يعنى مثلا تعمللنا فيه بسيم  وكمان تعملى فيه كانتين ايوه كانتين نشربوا فيه النسكافيه واللكابتشينو و نخلى استاذ ايمن يبدع بقا بوصفاته السهلة:t7:
(سامحنى يارب ) 
 ونجيب سوكينة بقا تدوق وتعزمنا وممكن نقضى الويك اند فيه
ها ايه رايك بزمتك مش فكرة برضو واهو نغير جو نزهق من الاقسام فوق ننزل البدرون تحت:99:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2014)

منورين يا حلوين


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2014)

​*الشغلانة دى جاية علينا بخساارة 
ما نابنا اﻻ البن المحوج قرب يخلص 
وياريته محووق فيكم هههههههه 
لما ابقى اقتل ضحية من الضواحى
بالفووطة وناخد الدهب 
ممكن افكر فى المشروع ده يا نيفوو 
انما كدا ﻻ ينكن ابداااا 
قطيعة محدش بيكولها بالساهل 
مارتينا نورك يا قمر 
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2014)

هو مين اللي بيتنفخ ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هو مين اللي بيتنفخ ؟


*قصدك الضحية اللى معانا ؟*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2014)

ايون ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*كانت تماف ماريا وللاسف 
نفدت من البدروون 
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 سبتمبر 2014)

طب شوفي ضيف جديد


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*من عنيا يا شااابه *

*بندوروا ع الضحية الجديدة وعبعال اللى عليه العين *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*سايباكم إمبارح 23 صفحة 

أصحى ألاقيكم 30 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*و إلا أيمن كمان

قاعد بيقعقع و يشمخر 

هو الل قال كدة مش أنا 

حتى شوفوا 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3641800&postcount=215

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إلا أيمن كمان*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



> * وتقوســت منه العروق باديةٌ حتى اشمخرَّ وفر منه *
> 
> *المفصلي*​
> 
> ...


 


*دا كان بيحكى على راجل عجوز عروقه اتقوست و هو ماشى قوم ايه راحت مشمخره و فره مفاصله-- يعنى من الاخر مفاصله سابت ووقع- و لما وقع قعقع -- *
* بس يا ايروا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سايباكم إمبارح 23 صفحة *​
> 
> *أصحى ألاقيكم 30 *​
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


:spor2:
 اومااال -- علشان تعرفى بس ان العمل هونا مستمر 24 فى ال24 ههههههههههههههههه مفيش نوم مفيش كسل هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سايباكم إمبارح 23 صفحة
> 
> أصحى ألاقيكم 30
> 
> ...


وياريته بفايده
نئبنا طلع علي فشوش:new2:​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إلا أيمن كمان
> 
> قاعد بيقعقع و يشمخر
> 
> ...


أ. ايمن مدلعنا بشوية اشعار 
من ايام فحت البحر انما ايه اقولكيش:smil12:​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :spor2:
> اومااال -- علشان تعرفى بس ان العمل هونا مستمر 24 فى ال24 ههههههههههههههههه مفيش نوم مفيش كسل هههههههههههههه


ايون احنا ريا وسكينة اكاديمي:yahoo:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*بجد ؟؟؟
مفاصله سابت ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وياريته بفايده
> نئبنا طلع علي فشوش:new2:​
> أ. ايمن مدلعنا بشوية اشعار
> من ايام فحت البحر انما ايه اقولكيش:smil12:​
> ايون احنا ريا وسكينة اكاديمي:yahoo:​



*لا بس أعتقد لو إختارتوا مارتينا فوفو مش هتعرف حد و هتخنقوها بسهولة و يسر:smil12:

إبدأوا يلا

الخير هييجى على إيديها إن شاء الله





​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا بس أعتقد لو إختارتوا مارتينا فوفو مش هتعرف حد و هتخنقوها بسهولة و يسر:smil12:
> 
> إبدأوا يلا
> 
> ...


طول عمرك بتحبي الخير زي عونيكي:smil12:

طبعا هنختار مارتينا
بس بعد الضحية اللي فكرنا فيها
والعين والحظ وقعوا عليها
يابختنا وياهنانا بيها
ريا هتيجي تقولكم عليها:dance:
​


----------



## soso a (11 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا احلى 

خدووووو مارتينا 

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> مارتينا احلى
> 
> خدووووو مارتينا
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​


*متقلقيش يا شااابه الدور الجاى نخدوها 
وعلى البدروون نودوها 
*


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *متقلقيش يا شااابه الدور الجاى نخدوها
> وعلى البدروون نودوها
> *







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2014)

​*ضحيتنا النهاردة ضحية محبووبة 
ومن قلبى دايما قريوبة 
ضحيتنا هى القط وانا الفار 
بناكل فى بعض ليل ونهار
ضحية غير عادية قلبها كله حنية 
عندها من الحكمة يكفى شبرا والحلمية 
بحب انكشها دايما وانفد بجلديا 
علشان لو مسكتنى هتعملنى طعمية 
اوعى تزعلى منى انتى عارفة غﻻوتك عنديا 
يﻻ بقى يا شاابه على البدرون قبليا 
تدخلى برجليكى اليمين واوعى تخافى منيا 
دلوقتى اقدر اقولكم مين هى 
سوووسووو حبيبة قلبى وعنيا :*

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*متخاافيش يا شاااابه ده احنا هنريحووووكى *
*اختى سكينة هتيجى تقولك ع مواصفات عبعال اللى عليه العين*
*ولو عرفتى هو مين انا واختى سوكينة *
*هنستقيل ومن الشغﻻنة دى هنطير *​


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*ضحيتنا النهاردة ضحية محبووبة
> ومن قلبى دايما قريوبة
> ضحيتنا هى القط وانا الفار
> بناكل فى بعض ليل ونهار
> ...




احم احم احم 

:new2::new2::new2:

واضح فعلا انى غاليه عليكى 

علشان كده حطانى هنا 
ههههههههههههه

قلتلك يا رورو الحب عمل بس عمل خير 

مش كده يا حبيبتى :t32::t32::t32:

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يسامحك امرنا الى الله 

المايك مع حضرتك olling: 
ههههههههههههههههههه

بس والنبى مش هوصيكى عليا 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه ربنا معاكى يا سوسو خدى بالك من ريا وسوكينة لحسن دول بينشوا من بدرى وبيتلككوا مش لاقيين شابات


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ربنا معاكى يا سوسو خدى بالك من ريا وسوكينة لحسن دول بينشوا من بدرى وبيتلككوا مش لاقيين شابات




ما انتى مش هتسبينى برضوا يا نيفو 

مهونش عليكى صح 

 

الى ريا وسكينه :kap::kap::kap:
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههه لا مش هسيبك لكن ربنا يستر


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههه لا مش هسيبك لكن ربنا يستر



الله يخليكى نيفو 

كنت متاكده انك بنت جدعه 

هما الاسكندرنيه دايما كده جدعاااااااان


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> الله يخليكى نيفو
> 
> كنت متاكده انك بنت جدعه
> 
> هما الاسكندرنيه دايما كده جدعاااااااان



هههههه ربنا يخليكى الناس كلهم مؤمنين بكده الا شخص واحد بس اللى مش بيعترف بده :smil12:


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههه ربنا يخليكى الناس كلهم مؤمنين بكده الا شخص واحد بس اللى مش بيعترف بده :smil12:




مين ده 

قوليلى عليه وانا اخليه يؤمن بذلك 

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2014)

الصعيدى  هو فيه غيره اللى مطلع عليا انى ضربة ورق هههههه
ابن يسوعنا


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> الصعيدى  هو فيه غيره اللى مطلع عليا انى ضربة ورق هههههه
> ابن يسوعنا



ههههههههههه 

ضربه ازاى يعنى 

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه معرفش  سوكينة جات يالهوى دى هتموتنا اجرى يا سوسو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2014)

دسسستور  والعواف
واللي يشوفكم عمره مايخاف :smi200:

هو الدور ياسوسو وقع عليكي
جيتي لهناكي برجليكي :big68:

بصي ياشابه عشان مرغيش كتير
ركزي في الكلام لأجل يحصل خير

عبعال اللي عليه العين
هـــــــــــو :.
* رزين و كلامه موزون
لو كتب موضوع او تعليق
 لازم تتشد له كل العيون

هو مختار اسم من احلي الاسماء
كله اتضاع ومحبة ووفاء
ودايما معروف بالزوق والأخلاق
*
*هو خادم امين وبيخدم بكل محبة
ولو حد سألوا في حاجه
بيشرحهالو حبة حبة*

ياتري مين:smil4:

وأأأمييييييييييييه:big4:
​


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2014)

أأأأأميه منك ومن الغازك يا شيخة ههههههههه حرام عليكى سهليها على البنية شوية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2014)

حرام عليكي انتي يانيفو
اسهلها اكتر من كدا
دا انا مش فاضل غير اني اقول اسمه:big4:​


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2014)

هو اب ومش اب


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*سبينا نسترزق يا نيفووو 
اللى مافى وﻻ ضحية راضية تنزل معانا البدرون 

*


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> دسسستور  والعواف
> واللي يشوفكم عمره مايخاف :smi200:
> 
> هو الدور ياسوسو وقع عليكي
> ...




طيب لو غلط مش ترمينى على طول اشرحيها تانى 


kalimooo

ها ايه الاخبار 

لو مش صح سهليها شويه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سبينا نسترزق يا نيفووو
> اللى مافى وﻻ ضحية راضية تنزل معانا البدرون
> 
> *



قال حبيبتشى حبيبتشى

 :t32::t32::t32:

الله يسامحك


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هو اب ومش اب










الله يخليكى يا نيفووووووو خايفه عليا 


هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> طيب لو غلط مش ترمينى على طول اشرحيها تانى
> 
> kalimooo
> 
> ...


*هييييه اخيرا هناخد ضحية ع البدرووون 
بت يا سوكينة فنجان بن محوووج ابت 
وهزى النجفة وحضريلى فوطة الشغل 
متخافيش يا شاااابه ده احنا هنريحوووكى 
* 


soso a قال:


> قال حبيبتشى حبيبتشى
> 
> :t32::t32::t32:
> 
> الله يسامحك


*هثبتلك انك حبيبتى 
خﻻص يا سوكينة 
قوليلها شوية مواصفات كمان 
ولة معرفتش النوبة دى على البدروون 
وننزلوها ومن البن نشبوها وبالفوطة نخنقوها 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> طيب لو غلط مش ترمينى على طول اشرحيها تانى
> 
> 
> kalimooo
> ...


لولولوولولللللللللللي

وكمان
لولولوولوللييييييييييييييي

وعشان خاطر الحبايب
لولولوولللللللللللللي

الاجابه غلط:yahoo:

يلا ياريا
بلي الموغات قصدي الشربات
يووه قصدي بلي الفوطة:yahoo:

بصي ياسوسو موضوع التسهيل دا في ايد اختي الكبيرة ريا
لو قالت نسهلها نسسسسهل:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*قوليلها شوية مواصفات كمان 
بس دى اخر فرصة يا شاايه 
خدى بالك كوويس من مواصفات عبعال 
ولو معرفتيش هنودوكى البدروون
وحسسرة عليها يا حسرة عليها


*


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه

طيب فى حد تانى او حدين فى دماغى 


سهلى الموضوع شويه 

حرااااااااام عليكم 




الله يسامح اللى فى دماغى 

يا عالم ياللى هنا خافوا منى اصلى لما بدعى على حد الله لا يوريكم  

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لولولوولولللللللللللي
> 
> وكمان
> لولولوولوللييييييييييييييي
> ...








​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب فى حد تانى او حدين فى دماغى
> 
> ...


انا سكينة اه بس مشكلتي اني قلبي رهيف مابيستحملش

طيب ياستي هقولك شوية معلومات تاني يمكن يفيدوكي:t4:

هو  التدين والعقل والحكمة مع الثقافه
ومالوش ابدا في جو الهزار او الهيافه :smile01

هو نشيط وبيكون موجود من الفجريه
ويفضل يلف علي كل اقسام المنتدي
ويكتبلنا مواضيع من اللي هيه

هو في اوائل التلاتينات
وفي معظم ردوده
بيكتب من الأنجيل ايات:thnk0001:​


----------



## tamav maria (13 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا سكينة اه بس مشكلتي اني قلبي رهيف مابيستحملش
> 
> طيب ياستي هقولك شوية معلومات تاني يمكن يفيدوكي:t4:
> 
> ...



حرام عليكي ياسوكينه 
انتي صعبتيها عليها 
بصي قولي لها اول حرف من اسمه فلان هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*اول حررف *

*عين عبعاال *​


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

أنا عرفته اقول ولا اغووور


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> أنا عرفته اقول ولا اغووور


*نيفو روحى كلمى بيندهوا عليكى فى اﻻدارة *​


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

كلهم نايمين فيش حد بينده هى فين سوسو
يا سوسو انتى فين


----------



## tamav maria (13 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> أنا عرفته اقول ولا اغووور



انتي يانيفو علي طول كده
مش قادره تصبري هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*نيفو لو نطقتى بأسمه 
ع البدروون هنودوكى 
احياه النبى سبينا نسترزق بضحية واحدة 
*​


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

المهم  انه فى دورى معرفتوش شوفتى الهنا اللى انا فيه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههه
 شوفته يا اوختشى شوفته *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2014)

هااائ 
أنا جئت و قريت .. 
فيه واحد فئ دماغى 
ههههههههه


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

طيب عايزه اتاكد 

عروستى تانى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

ريا وسيف


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> طيب عايزه اتاكد
> 
> عروستى تانى
> 
> ...


*خلالاص يا شاااابه قولنا اخر فرصة 
وزغرطى ياللى انتى مش ويانا 
لووووووووووولوووووووووووولى 
واخيرا هناخد الشااابه ع البدرووون 
وهنقلعوها دهبها وناخد التليفون 
وهنوضب الشقة وكمان البدروون 

قداامى يا شااابه ع البدروون 
*​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *خلالاص يا شاااابه قولنا اخر فرصة
> وزغرطى ياللى انتى مش ويانا
> لووووووووووولوووووووووووولى
> واخيرا هناخد الشااابه ع البدرووون
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه

انا مقلتش اسم 

احنا هنهرج 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لو مفيش مساعده اقول وامرى الى الله 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

برصى 

قصدى بصى 

ههههههههههههههههه

هقول حد زى ما غششونى ولو انى كان فى دماغى حد تانى وتالث كمان 

عبد يسوع المسيح 

اوعى تقولى لاء والنبى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

​*هههههههههههههه معلشى يا شااابه 
الجﻻلة خدتنى الفرحة قصرت عليا 
قولت هناخد الشااابه ع البدروون 
قولى وانتى وحظك بقى 
ولو طلعت اﻻجابة غلط 
نشوف رأى سوكينة ايه 
لو حبت تقولك مواصفات كمان ماشى 
محبتش يبقى ودعى شبابك يا شااابه 
*


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*هههههههههههههه معلشى يا شااابه
> الجﻻلة خدتنى الفرحة قصرت عليا
> قولت هناخد الشااابه ع البدروون
> قولى وانتى وحظك بقى
> ...




يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتشى 

ونردهاالله امين يارب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كتبت فوق يا اوختى شوفى كده 

لو خير انطقى بيه 

لو لاء ما تقوليش عليه 

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

:190vu::190vu::190vu:
*ده انا ملحقتش اكتب المشاركة 
تصدمينى كدا ع طول 
مبررروك عليكى البرأة يا شااابه 
ويﻻ يابت يا سوكينة
بينا ناكل عيش فى ايوتها حتة غير هنا 
انا خﻻﻻص مش قادرة اقعد هنا تانى 
*


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :190vu::190vu::190vu:
> *ده انا ملحقتش اكتب المشاركة
> تصدمينى كدا ع طول
> مبررروك عليكى البرأة يا شااابه
> ...










هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


هااااااااااااااااااااااا



:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:





​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

نيفووووووووووو 

فين نيفو 

تعالى احتفلى يا نيفو 

افراج 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*فرحااانة فينا اسوسو 
مسيرك تقعى معانا فى موضوع تانى 
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *فرحااانة فينا اسوسو
> مسيرك تقعى معانا فى موضوع تانى
> هههههههههههههههههه*​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بعد الشر عليا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> برصى ​
> 
> قصدى بصى ​
> ههههههههههههههههه​
> ...


 مين بئا الى غششك يا شاااابه


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههه براوة عليكى يا سوسو
ال بدرون ال  بصى يا ريا انتى واختك سوكينة
انا بقول تشترلكوا تلاجة ايس كريم وصندوق فريسكا وتبيعوا ايس كريم وفريسكا فى المنتدى
اهو على الاقل  تطروا على قلوبنا فى الحر ده وتسيبكوا بقا من القهوة المحوجة والبدرون والذى منه 
وليكم عليا كل يوم هاخد منك فريسكا واعزم حبوا كمان عليها والمنتدى كله هينفعكم

 ها قولتوا ايه


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه براوة عليكى يا سوسو
> ال بدرون ال  بصى يا ريا انتى واختك سوكينة
> انا بقول تشترلكوا تلاجة ايس كريم وصندوق فريسكا وتبيعوا ايس كريم وفريسكا فى المنتدى
> اهو على الاقل  تطروا على قلوبنا فى الحر ده وتسيبكوا بقا من القهوة المحوجة والبدرون والذى منه
> ...




يخليكى ليا يا غاليه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وعلى رايك يشفلهم شغلانه تانى غير دى 

وانا برضوا هبقى انفعهم واجيب منهم 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

:99::99::99:


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مين بئا الى غششك يا شاااابه




هقولك يا شابتى 

ههههههههههههههههه

هما مش واحد كتير 

لقيت الاجابات كذا حد جاوبلى 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بس هقولك على واحد بس 

الى عششنى هو 
.




















































بتووووووووووووووووووووووول سوكيننه هى اللى غششتنى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه خليكى جدعة  لحسن نتلم كلنا  ويحطونا فى البدرون


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه براوة عليكى يا سوسو





soul & life قال:


> ال بدرون ال  بصى يا ريا انتى واختك سوكينة
> انا بقول تشترلكوا تلاجة ايس كريم وصندوق فريسكا وتبيعوا ايس كريم وفريسكا فى المنتدى
> اهو على الاقل  تطروا على قلوبنا فى الحر ده وتسيبكوا بقا من القهوة المحوجة والبدرون والذى منه
> وليكم عليا كل يوم هاخد منك فريسكا واعزم حبوا كمان عليها والمنتدى كله هينفعكم
> ...


 يسلااام عليكى يا نييفو
مش ناسيا اخواتك ابدا-- طيب علشان الكلمه دى هجيب لك انا الفرسكه المرااادى 






 يلا الكل ينقى  الى عايزه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يسلااام عليكى يا نييفو
> مش ناسيا اخواتك ابدا-- طيب علشان الكلمه دى هجيب لك انا الفرسكه المرااادى
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا حبوا ربنا يخليكى


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه خليكى جدعة  لحسن نتلم كلنا  ويحطونا فى البدرون




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا بنتى هما اللى هيمسكوا فى بعض دلوقتى 

واحد ه خانت صاحبتها فى الشغلانه 

احنا مالنا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> هقولك يا شابتى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:
 لاينكن 

 ld: انتشى يا بنتشى متشئكتشه من الكشام ده--
 معقوله بتشووول  تعمل كدتشا ؟؟


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:
> لاينكن
> 
> ld: انتشى يا بنتشى متشئدتشه من الكشام ده--
> معقوله بتشووول  تعمل كدتشا ؟؟



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لما تيجى هاكدلك كلامى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اين بتول ؟؟؟

 علشان اوجهها بكلامى قدامكم 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

شايف الانسان-- يعنى ده الشكرا الى انتى بتقوليه---
 واحده انقظتك من دخلت البدرون- و طلعتك برائه--
 تقومى تفتنى عليها و تخونيها بالشكل ده--
 لاااااااااا
 لااا  يا سوسو لاااااا
 مكنش الفرسكاااا
ااا ااقصد مكنش العشاااا
 يوووووه مكنش العشم يعنى  ههههههههههههههه-


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شايف الانسان-- يعنى ده الشكرا الى انتى بتقوليه---
> واحده انقظتك من دخلت البدرون- و طلعتك برائه--
> تقومى تفتنى عليها و تخونيها بالشكل ده--
> لاااااااااا
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زعلتينى من نفسى يا حبوااااااااااا 

هههههههههههههههههههه

بس برضوا هى خانت شغلانتها 

مش ده برضوا غلط 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه بتشول بذات نفسها
يا نهوى عليكى يا سوكينة تلائيكى يا سوسو وعدتيها بحلة محشى
ولا طبق ملوخية بالانارب  

اومال هتعمل ايه فى ريا لو قولنالها هنجبلك هنا ايس كريم وفريسكا  ههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه بتشول بذات نفسها
> يا نهوى عليكى يا سوكينة تلائيكى يا سوسو وعدتيها بحلة محشى
> ولا طبق ملوخية بالانارب
> 
> اومال هتعمل ايه فى ريا لو قولنالها هنجبلك هنا ايس كريم وفريسكا  ههههههههههه




وحياتك يا اوختى ما وعدتها بحاجه ولا كلمتها خالص 

يمكن صعوبت عليها ولا حاجه 

بس ممكن لو وعدناها ترمى رايا فى البدرون 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
شوفتولى شغلة كمااان 
اد كدا انا فشلت فى انى ابقى مجرمة 
وانتى يا سوكينة ليلتك جلة متعاصة جلة 
اقولك غششتيها تقولى لا 
وهى تقول اه غششتنى 
عموما انا هعمل التحريات بتاعتى وهعرف الحكيكة فين 
اما بقى عن شغلتى الجديدة 
فأنا هفتح عربية كشرى ع باب المنتدى 
علشان انا شاطرة فيه 
وفى نفس ذات الوقت بحبه 




*​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شوفتولى شغلة كمااان
> اد كدا انا فشلت فى انى ابقى مجرمة
> وانتى يا سوكينة ليلتك جلة متعاصة جلة
> ...



هههههههههههههه

واحد طبق هنا وحطى شطه بس مش تكترى منها بحب الشطه خفيفه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*اه يانا يانا دى اخرتك يا ريا بعد الاجرام 
واحد كشرى اهو شطة قليلة 





*​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اه يانا يانا دى اخرتك يا ريا بعد الاجرام
> واحد كشرى اهو شطة قليلة
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تشكرى 

لو عجبنى هبقى اجبلك زباين تانى معايا 

حطيتى صوص الخل ولا نسيتى 

انا بحبها 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

امال فين اختك سوكيننه مش واقفه ليه معاكى


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

بقولك ياريا انا بحب الكشرى بس بحب الروز اكتر من المكرونة
وبحب البصل قبل الصلصة ومتكتريش الصلصة ومش بحبه يكون مشطش اوى
ممكن بقا طبق بالمواصفات دى علشان تحرمى تعملى علينا ريا ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تشكرى
> لو عجبنى هبقى اجبلك زباين تانى معايا
> حطيتى صوص الخل ولا نسيتى
> ...





soul & life قال:


> بقولك ياريا انا بحب الكشرى بس بحب الروز اكتر من المكرونة
> وبحب البصل قبل الصلصة ومتكتريش الصلصة ومش بحبه يكون مشطش اوى
> ممكن بقا طبق بالمواصفات دى علشان تحرمى تعملى علينا ريا ههههههههه




 *يا حلولى عليا يا حلولى 
لا بقولكم ايه انا ريااااااااااااااا 
لسة زى ما انا لا حكومة تهمنى ولا حد يهزنى هههههههههههه 
خلالاص شطبنا بكرة بقى 
*





​


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه طب خلاص متزوديش الروز
انتى قلبتى ليه كده وبلاش بصل قبل الصلصة هههههههههه
هاتية زى طبق سوسو وخلاص


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه ده 

ايه الناس اللى بتتحول دى 

احنا قلنا ربنا هداها وهتاكل عيش بمال حلال 

فعلا من شاب على شئ شاب عليه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه طب خلاص متزوديش الروز
> انتى قلبتى ليه كده وبلاش بصل قبل الصلصة هههههههههه
> هاتية زى طبق سوسو وخلاص


*بتقولى ايه مش سامعة 
*​



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه ده
> 
> ...






*بت يا سكينة ايدك معااايا 
انا تلزمنى الشااابه دى 
بينا ع البدرووون 
هندفنيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بت يا سكينة ايدك معااايا
> انا تلزمنى الشااابه دى
> بينا ع البدرووون
> هندفنيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​




هههههههههههههههههه

انتى لسه واثقه فى واثقه 

مهى باعتك وعششتنى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*هو انا مقولتلكيش 
بجد مقولتلكيش 
اصلى سمحتها 
وزغرطى يا اللى انتى مش غرمااانة 
وشوووووووووووووووووبش 
*​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هو انا مقولتلكيش
> بجد مقولتلكيش
> اصلى سمحتها
> وزغرطى يا اللى انتى مش غرمااانة
> ...



:w00t::w00t::w00t:

سمحتي مين وحد يسامح واحد خان 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:w00t::w00t::w00t:

نصيحى يا بنتى مش تامنى لحد خان لانه هيخون تانى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه



















سامحينى يا بتول هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*لا انا قلبى طيب 
انا قتالة قتلة اه 
بس بحب اختشى وبموت فيها 
ولازم اسامحها مهما عملت متنسيش انى الكبيرة 
ههههههههههههههههههه






*​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا انا قلبى طيب
> انا قتالة قتلة اه
> بس بحب اختشى وبموت فيها
> ولازم اسامحها مهما عملت متنسيش انى الكبيرة
> ...




:heat::heat::heat::heat:

ايه العصابات ام قلب طيب دى 

متعودناش نشوف عصابات كده 

عشنا وشوفنا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*مش بقولك استااااايل 
استاااااااااااااااايل *​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مش بقولك استااااايل
> استاااااااااااااااايل *​




تعرفى عرفت سر فشلكم فى الجريمه 

سر فشلكم 




















ان قلبكم طيب  

لازم قلبكم يبقى مليان شرررررر شررررررر انتم مجرمين 

يبقى لازم متسمحيش اختك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*فينك يا اوختشى 
اما تجيلك بقى اتصرفى معاها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *فينك يا اوختشى
> اما تجيلك بقى اتصرفى معاها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​




فينك يا اختها 

علشان تتصرفى ما اختك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> فينك يا اختها
> 
> علشان تتصرفى ما اختك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:99::99::99::99:


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

لالالالا دى مش طيبة يا سوسو  هى خايفة ناعد كل يوم نوجع راسها بقا بطلبات الكشرى وكده
فقالت القتل اسهل هههههههههههه
خلاص يا ريا بلاش كوشرى عندك حواوشى


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا انا بحب القتل من صغرى 
الكشرى ده مش جاى معايا بفايدة 
*​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لالالالا دى مش طيبة يا سوسو  هى خايفة ناعد كل يوم نوجع راسها بقا بطلبات الكشرى وكده
> فقالت القتل اسهل هههههههههههه
> خلاص يا ريا بلاش كوشرى عندك حواوشى




ههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:

تفتكرى 

هى باين عليها هربت 

ولا قتل ولا حوواشى 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

قتالة قتلى وكده؟؟!


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا انا بحب القتل من صغرى
> الكشرى ده مش جاى معايا بفايدة
> *​




ايه ده دى لسه 

هنااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:

انتى مش نفعه فى الاتنين


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ايه ده دى لسه
> 
> هنااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه بس يا بنتى لتطلع علينا بالفوطة المبلولة


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه بس يا بنتى لتطلع علينا بالفوطة المبلولة



ولا يهمنى 

:99::99::99:


----------



## soul & life (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ولا يهمنى
> 
> :99::99::99:



ههههههههههههههههههه شكلك يا سوسو هتتشالى هيلة بيله للبدرون
خدى بالك سوكينة زمانها جاية وبعدين السكوت دا مش طبيعى ابدا هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ايه ده دى لسه
> 
> هنااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ...







*يا بنتى خاافى ع نفسك 
*​


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه شكلك يا سوسو هتتشالى هيلة بيله للبدرون
> خدى بالك سوكينة زمانها جاية وبعدين السكوت دا مش طبيعى ابدا هههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههه

تفتكرى 

عندك حق انا ابتديت اتوغوش 
:heat::heat::heat:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا بنتى خاافى ع نفسك
> *​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*وصلتوا فين ؟؟؟*​


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ريا وسكوينة هيغيروا مهنتهم  هههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2014)

هاه انا بقالي يومين ما دخلتش الموضوع كنت غايبه يعني 
مين الضحيه المره دي 
اعتقد يا ريا انتي وسويكينه انتم فشلتوا في البزنس ده 
احسن لكم دورو علي بزنس تاني تاكلوا منه عيش مش دهب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

يااله عايزين ضحيه تانيا بئا


----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2014)

فين رايا وسوكينه 
مش ظاهرين النهارده ع المنتدي


----------



## soul & life (15 سبتمبر 2014)

رايا كانت هنا امبارح بليل بتعملى انا وسوسو كشرى
وشكلها زهقت من الشغلانه  سوكينة مختفية يمكن تكون غطسانة فى حلة محشى ورق عنب ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *وصلتوا فين ؟؟؟*​





soul & life قال:


> ريا وسكوينة هيغيروا مهنتهم  هههههههه





tamav maria قال:


> هاه انا بقالي يومين ما دخلتش الموضوع كنت غايبه يعني
> مين الضحيه المره دي
> اعتقد يا ريا انتي وسويكينه انتم فشلتوا في البزنس ده
> احسن لكم دورو علي بزنس تاني تاكلوا منه عيش مش دهب





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يااله عايزين ضحيه تانيا بئا





tamav maria قال:


> فين رايا وسوكينه
> مش ظاهرين النهارده ع المنتدي





soul & life قال:


> رايا كانت هنا امبارح بليل بتعملى انا وسوسو كشرى
> وشكلها زهقت من الشغلانه  سوكينة مختفية يمكن تكون غطسانة فى حلة محشى ورق عنب ههههه


سمعاكم من وانا في حله المحشي:wub:

احنا موجودين ومنقدروش نغيروا مهنتنا ابتاُleasantr

جاري البحث عن ضحية :999:

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*قطيعة محدش بيكولها بالساااهل 
اتمرمط فى السووق علشان الاقى ضحية عليها العين 
كولهم مفلسين *



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*
دستووووووووور 
ضحيتنا النهاردة شااابه شقية 
معرفهاااش اوووى ولكن بحب اتكلم انا وهى 
وجودها فى المنتدى ليه طعم زى التقلية 
مواضيعها حلوة ومتنقية 
ومشاركاتها جميلة متقدرش تستغنى عنها زى الفول والطعمية
عليها خفة دم اللى هى 
بنت جدعة ومن جدعنتها تقول عليها اسكندرانية
اخيرا يلا يا شااابه على البدروون قبليا 
ومن البن اشربى واوعى تدروخى منيا 
استنى اختى سوكينة هتجبلك مواصفات عبعال وجاية 
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> دستووووووووور
> ضحيتنا النهاردة شااابه شقية
> معرفهاااش اوووى ولكن بحب اتكلم انا وهى
> ...


حلوه المقدمه دهين 
ههههههههههه 
احم احم 
اديني مستنيه سكيننه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> حلوه المقدمه دهين
> ههههههههههه
> احم احم
> اديني مستنيه سكيننه


نوورتي ياااشابة

بصي ياستي

*عبعال اللى معانا  خادم قلبه مليان محبة  وجوده فى المنتدى بيزيده بركة  قلبه قلب طفل صغير وروحه زى الملايكة  مواضيعه دايما تشهدله انه مليان حركة* 
؟؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مممم 
كوبتك ليون ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مممم
> كوبتك ليون ؟



*ركزى يا شااابه والا ع البدروون هنخدوكى 
وتبقى اول ضحية نستفتحوا بيها 
عياد اتقال لضحية قبلك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نوورتي ياااشابة
> 
> بصي ياستي
> 
> ...



*وطباخ درجه اولي leasantr*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ممممم ما اص الكلام عام جدا اي حد ينفع فيه


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

انا عرفت 

اجاوب 

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> انا عرفت
> 
> اجاوب
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​



*إوعى تغششيها 

:a63::a63::a63:​*


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إوعى تغششيها
> 
> :a63::a63::a63:​*




زى ما غششونى اعشش 

هههههههههههههههه 

:a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وطباخ درجه اولي leasantr*​



طب مش تغششني :smil16:


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*طيب خدى دووول 
ولو معرفتيش استنى سوكينة 
هتيجى وتجبلك مواصفات سهلة وغنية *
*قلبه كله طيبة وحنية 
هو اب ليكى وليا 
دايما بيفتقدنا بمحبه قوووية 
خادم امين ودايما بيفتقدنا بحنين 
لو غاب عننا فى يوم تدمع العين 
محب وبسيط وخادم امين
دايما مواضيعه تتكلم عن الايمان 
ليه قسم محبوب ومميز بمواضيعه دايما مليان
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*سوسو كنتى اتشطرتى فى دورك 
لا حل ولا بركة للى يغشش الضحية 
:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:
*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

انتوا وحشين محدش غششني 
وااااااااء


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سوسو كنتى اتشطرتى فى دورك
> لا حل ولا بركة للى يغشش الضحية
> :a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:
> *​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما انا جاوبت 

والدليل على كده 

انا بره البدرون وكمان جبتيلى كشرى وكان ناقص ملح :spor2:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انتوا وحشين محدش غششني
> وااااااااء


*اميييييييه يا اوختشى امييييييييييه 
شكلنا هنخدوكى ع البدررون 
وهيتفك النحس ع ايديكى 

*​


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> انتوا وحشين محدش غششني
> وااااااااء




اقووووووووول 

ده سهل قوى 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سوسو كنتى اتشطرتى فى دورك
> لا حل ولا بركة للى يغشش الضحية
> :a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:
> *​


*طيب في حرمان من المناوليه ؟
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب في حرمان من المناوليه ؟
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا مش لدرجة دى 
اعملكم ايه علشان محدش يغشش حد 
قولت اخشلكم من الحتة دى leasantr*​


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا مش لدرجة دى
> اعملكم ايه علشان محدش يغشش حد
> قولت اخشلكم من الحتة دى leasantr*​




ولا بنخاف ولا بنتهدد 

اللى بيسكتنا ضميرنا يا اوختى 


هى بتول كل مره تحبس واحده وتمشى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طيب خدى دووول
> ولو معرفتيش استنى سوكينة
> هتيجى وتجبلك مواصفات سهلة وغنية *
> *قلبه كله طيبة وحنية
> ...


النهيسي ؟


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> اقووووووووول
> 
> ده سهل قوى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


يا رب يكون صح اللي قلته


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> النهيسي ؟


*استنى كدا يمكن مقعش 
اهى اهى اهى لا كدا كتير يا ناااس 
حراااام كنا هنموت من الجوع انا واختى 
اعترفى يا مارتينا حد غششك بامانة :hlp:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> اقووووووووول
> 
> ده سهل قوى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


*ده سهل قوووووووووووووووووووووى 
هموت من الضحك مش قادرة 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *استنى كدا يمكن مقعش
> اهى اهى اهى لا كدا كتير يا ناااس
> حراااام كنا هنموت من الجوع انا واختى
> اعترفى يا مارتينا حد غششك بامانة :hlp:
> *​




هههههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد مش انا 

لو غششتها كانت هتبقى فى خبر كان 

هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ده سهل قوووووووووووووووووووووى
> هموت من الضحك مش قادرة
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههه 
لا دي مش محتاجه غش انا كنت بغيب بالسنين وهو بيسال عني 
اكيد مش هنساه


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> يا رب يكون صح اللي قلته




صح يا اوختى 

انا اللى كنت هقول غلط 

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

كويس انك مغششتنيش
هههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> كويس انك مغششتنيش
> هههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

حلو الايموشن الي انتي حطاه
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> حلو الايموشن الي انتي حطاه
> هههههههههههههههه




:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه عسل يا سوسو


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*خدوا دى اتسلوا بيها 
ع ما نجبولكوا ضحية جديدة *
[YOUTUBE]ItKPPpO-L9g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*العواف عليكم 
الضحية اللى معانا النهاردة 
شااابة هادية وجودها دايما قليل 
بس ليها بصمة فى المنتدى ووجوها جميل 
بتغيب عننا وترجع ترد ع المواضيع بتهليل
تشوفها لهجتها تقول عليها مصرية 
لكن فى الحقيقة هى طلعت جزائرية
بتمنى تفضل ع طول وسطينا 
ولا يوم من الايام تغيب عن عنينا 
ضحيتنا النهاردة اسمها ع اسم فادينا 
Bent el massih
ادخلى برجلك اليمين يا شااابه  
اول ما تدخلى اختى سوكينة 
هتيجى تقولك مواصفات عبعال اللى عليه العين 


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

نورتي ياشابه بيتك ومطرحك

اقعدي وارتاحي وعلي ماتشربي البن
اكون جبتلك مواصفات عبعال .​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

بنت المسيييح حبيبه قلبى الغاليا اوى اوى --
 دى فى حمايا بئا 
 هروح اسمر باب البدرون من جوه ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *العواف عليكم
> الضحية اللى معانا النهاردة
> شااابة هادية وجودها دايما قليل
> بس ليها بصمة فى المنتدى ووجوها جميل
> ...



*انتي عرفتي منين اني جزائريه ههههههههه
قبل ما ادخل برجلي اليمين فهميني ايه هو البدرووون شكله ايه وبيعملو فيه ايه؟  :fun_oops: *


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نورتي ياشابه بيتك ومطرحك
> 
> اقعدي وارتاحي وعلي ماتشربي البن
> اكون جبتلك مواصفات عبعال .​



*ميرسي للترحيب حبيبتي
ياريت تسهلوها شويه عشان عندي عيال صغيرين
 حيحصل ليهم ايه اذا حتحبسوني في البدرون لمعرفش ايه هو هههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

انتى فاهما الدنيا غلط--
 دول رايه و سوكينه--
 يعنى بيخدوا الضحيه و ينشلوا دهبها-- و يكتموا نفسها 
حتى النفس الاخييير
 و بعدين ياخدو الجثه و هيلا بيلا على البدرون 
 و جوه البدرون بئا روح الجثه بتطلع و تلعب من الارواح التانيا الى جوه 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ماتخفيش ياشابة
دااحنا هنريحوكي
وكل دهبك هنقلعوكي 

*عبعال اللي معانا هو
عبقري اليكترونيات
ممكن يعمل من الفسيخ عربيات 

 جدع اوي وابن بلد
هو اب لبنتين وولد

مواضيعه مميزة جدا ونشيط
ولازم اللي يدخل مواضيعه يستفيد
*
حبو لو نطقتي بحرف هحبسك مكانها ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بنت المسيييح حبيبه قلبى الغاليا اوى اوى --
> دى فى حمايا بئا
> هروح اسمر باب البدرون من جوه ههههههههههههههههه



*سمريه حبيبتي قبل ما ييجو   :new2:
او خذي مكاني ههههههههه  :new6:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماتخفيش ياشابة
> دااحنا هنريحوكي
> وكل دهبك هنقلعوكي
> 
> ...


*مقولتيش ليه اسمه اثري هههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مقولتيش ليه اسمه اثري هههههههههه*​


 اتفرجى--
 احبسيه هو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*لا الموضوع ده نسائي هههههههههه*
*وبعدين معيش دهب معايا موبيل ينفع*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لا الموضوع ده نسائي هههههههههه*​
> 
> *وبعدين معيش دهب معايا موبيل ينفع*​



 طيب ايه دخلك فى المواضيع النسائيه--
 جيت برجليك--
هنخلى حسبو و عبعااال -- يقوموا بالواجب معاك ههههههههههههه
 ينفع الموبايل طبعا -- كللله ماااشى


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انتى فاهما الدنيا غلط--
> دول رايه و سوكينه--
> يعنى بيخدوا الضحيه و ينشلوا دهبها-- و يكتموا نفسها
> حتى النفس الاخييير
> ...



*ههههههههههههه موتيني من الضحك
واذا ماعنديش دهب حيعملو ايه ؟​*


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

وصلتوا للجزائر  منكم لله هتبوظوا السياحة هههههه


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماتخفيش ياشابة
> دااحنا هنريحوكي
> وكل دهبك هنقلعوكي
> 
> ...



ممممممم خليني امخمخ شويه
حبو تعالي هنا بجانبي​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *ههههههههههههه موتيني من الضحك*
> 
> *واذا ماعنديش دهب حيعملو ايه ؟*​


 مهو لازم يطلعو بمصلحه-- يعنى كمان الضحيه الى يجيبوها البدرون تبقى متنفضه و ميكسبوش من وراها هههههههههههههههههه
 يبقى ياستى هيقطعوكى حتتا حتتا و يبيعوا كل حتى منك  لمافيا الاعضاء البشريه --
 مالى بقيت افكارى سفاحا كدا ليه هههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

عدوى اللدود ومطلع عليا اوشاعة انى بضرب كشرى ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> ممممممم خليني امخمخ شويه
> 
> حبو تعالي هنا بجانبي​


 مخمخ يا جميييل و انا قاعده جنبك اهون :t23:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

عياد وحبو اطلعوا برا دلوقتي ههههههه


النبي اللي هيغششها هو حر
عياد ماتفرحش انه موضوع نسائي
انا ممكن احبسك انت ومابايلك اصلا 

نيفووو خليكي عاقله ها بلاش تغشيش ​


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

طب اقووووووول ولا اغوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عياد وحبو اطلعوا برا دلوقتي ههههههه​
> 
> 
> النبي اللي هيغششها هو حر
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:
 يا حينى يا راايه ههههههه
 انا بقول الموضوع يبقى مغلق بئا و غير مرئى غير للضحيه--
 علشان لسانا ميقعدش ياكلنا كدا علشان نقول الاجابه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> طب اقووووووول ولا اغوووووووووووووووووور


انا لسه بقول عليكي عاقله

وبعدين هو سهل وي كدا:smile01​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> يا حينى يا راايه ههههههه
> انا بقول الموضوع يبقى مغلق بئا و غير مرئى غير للضحيه--
> علشان لسانا ميقعدش ياكلنا كدا علشان نقول الاجابه


احنا كدا هنعمل بدرونين
بدرون للضحية
وبدرون للي يغششها
خدي بالك
انتي عندك عيال عايزة تربيهم:act23:​


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مهو لازم يطلعو بمصلحه-- يعنى كمان الضحيه الى يجيبوها البدرون تبقى متنفضه و ميكسبوش من وراها هههههههههههههههههه
> يبقى ياستى هيقطعوكى حتتا حتتا و يبيعوا كل حتى منك  لمافيا الاعضاء البشريه --
> مالى بقيت افكارى سفاحا كدا ليه هههههههههههههه



*يعني كل ده حيحصل لي اذا اجبت غلط   :smil13::new2:
حقول يلي في بالي وربنا يستر بقى 
كوازاكي 
معرفش اذا عنده عيال ولا لأ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *يعني كل ده حيحصل لي اذا اجبت غلط   :smil13::new2:
> حقول يلي في بالي وربنا يستر بقى
> كوازاكي
> معرفش اذا عنده عيال ولا لأ​*


لولولولووللللللللللللللللللللللللي
وكمان لولولوولوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي
فينك ياريا تشوفي الامله اللي احنا فيها
لولولولولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي

احب اقولك ان اجابتك غلط:smile01​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

طالبى بحقوقك 
 انتى ليكى فرصه تانيا
 اطلبى مواصفات إضافيه-- و متقوليش الاجابه كدا علطول-- 
دكنى الاجابه فى مخك لحد ما تتئكدى


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لولولولووللللللللللللللللللللللللي
> وكمان لولولوولوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي
> فينك ياريا تشوفي الامله اللي احنا فيها
> لولولولولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي
> ...



انا فقيره وعندي عيال  
 ارحموني وانزلولي مواصفات تانيه سهله​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

صعبتي عليا تصدقي 
طوويب

هو عشري جدا وبيحب الناس
المنتدي في غربته بيت واساس
دايما بيقول انه يبطبخ لنفسه وبيكون محتاس


هااااااا بقا عرفتيه ؟
​


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

معلومة صغننة بس هو بيزرع من غير كيماوى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

> المنتدي في غربته بيت واساس


 يعنى ايه يا اوختشى الجمله تى ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> معلومة صغننة بس هو بيزرع من غير كيماوى


هههههههههههههههه يعني ايه​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى ايه يا اوختشى الجمله تى ؟؟


يعني هو في غربة متغرب بس المنتدي بالنسبه له بيت وحاجه اساسيا ​


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*مفيش معلومات تانيه كمثال اتسجل امتى ، عدد مشاركاته، لون عضويته ،اسمه عنوانه هههههههه
معليش التركيز عندي اليوم تحت الصفر*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *مفيش معلومات تانيه كمثال اتسجل امتى ، عدد مشاركاته، لون عضويته ،اسمه عنوانه هههههههه
> معليش التركيز عندي اليوم تحت الصفر*


انا بقول اقولك اسمة ونفضها سيرة بقا:smile01

هو لونه اخضريكا
يلا ياستي سهلتهالك اهوت:t4:​


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*هو الاسم بيبدا بالالف ؟؟؟​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *هو الاسم بيبدا بالالف ؟؟؟​*


*اه بيبدء بالالف

ولا اقولك بتول هتخلص اللي في ايديها وتيجي تقولك علي اسمه دلوقتي هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*ابن يسوعنا​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *هو الاسم بيبدا بالالف ؟؟؟*​


 ع عبعاااال 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اقصد ا - ابااال 
 ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*





فنجاان البن ده انا حوجته ليه 
علشااان انتحر وتخدونى على  البدروون 
حرااام يا ناااس انا واختى مش لاقيين ناكل 
بت يا سوكينة لو مت وصيتك 
حسب الله 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> عدوى اللدود ومطلع عليا اوشاعة انى بضرب كشرى ههههههههههه


اثبتوا دي في محضر الجلسة 
محشي مش كشري 
متزوغيش في الاكلات 
عيب كدة انتي كبير ويتعد عليكي القول 
خدي هنا انا عدوك ؟ 
طيب انتظري المفاجأة


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اثبتوا دي في محضر الجلسة
> محشي مش كشري
> متزوغيش في الاكلات
> عيب كدة انتي كبير ويتعد عليكي القول
> ...




هههههههههههههه محشى ايه ان جيت للحق فأنت قولت بضرب ورق ولا محشى ولا كشرى
وانت اللى ابتديت ترمينى بالتهم الاول وسنينك فون معايا  خدوا بالكم علشان شكل المعركة هتبتدى
فريق الاسكندرانية يستعد :budo::budo::gun::budo:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

انا قولت انك ضاربة ورق 
دة الاستاذ عياد شغل السوس بتاعة وعرف وانا مقدرش مصدقش عياد 
لية بقي دة النبي بتاع المنتدي 
ثانيا فاكرة لما عزمتيني علي المحشي وانا قولت هيوصل ازاي 
بعديها بشوية دونا عملت موضوع للتخسيس 
انتي طبعا عاملة فيها انك بتعملي رجيم 
روحت طالع انا وقولت علي موضوع المحشي 
ساعتها كلة عايز يعرف مين اللي بيضرب محشي انا مش قولت لكن انتي اللي اعترفتي لوحدك 
وبعدين انا خايف عليكي طيب اسالي كدة رورو 
ولا اسالي ماريا ماريا 
انا مش راضي اطلع اللي عندي 
صدقيني هتسيبي اسكندرية وهتسيبي المنتدي 
انا قلبي كبير مش راضي اطلع القطط المستخبية 
يلا خليك الكبير يا رمسيس وان راحت ولا جت دي من اسكندرية 
بنعمل الخير ونرمية البحر


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههه انت محسسنى انى عاملة مصيبة ونسيتها بص اصلى زهايمر 
وممكن اكون ناسية بجد فكرنى كده ياخويا عملتلك ايه انا
وبعدين رجيم مين انا مش تخينة  ومش محتاجة اعمل رجيم هو بالعافية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه انت محسسنى انى عاملة مصيبة ونسيتها بص اصلى زهايمر
> وممكن اكون ناسية بجد فكرنى كده ياخويا عملتلك ايه انا
> وبعدين رجيم مين انا مش تخينة  ومش محتاجة اعمل رجيم هو بالعافية


هههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين يعني 
فينك يا لللي بتقولي الحق 
لاتعليق 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .
في الزهايمر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه انت محسسنى انى عاملة مصيبة ونسيتها بص اصلى زهايمر
> وممكن اكون ناسية بجد فكرنى كده ياخويا عملتلك ايه انا
> وبعدين رجيم مين انا مش تخينة  ومش محتاجة اعمل رجيم هو بالعافية


هو انا قولت انك تخينة 
اية التلكيك دة ؟
من ناحية انك عملتي مصيبة اة عملتي 
بس انا مكتم وساكت 
علشان ماريا موصياني عليكي 
ورورو كمان 
بصي انا اللي سايبها في قلبي تجرح بدال ما تطلع لبرة تفضح 
ولا اجيب المشاركة وابعت لينكها للكل 
ها


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*مش عااارفة انام 
العبوا مع بعض يا ولالاد 
اللى هيتخانق هنا هنخدووه 
على البدرووون ونشربووه بن مطحوووون 
*​


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مش عااارفة انام
> العبوا مع بعض يا ولالاد
> اللى هيتخانق هنا هنخدووه
> على البدرووون ونشربووه بن مطحوووون
> *​



هشووووووووووووووو 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> هشووووووووووووووو
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هشو مشو بشو 
ههههههههههههههههههه 
اوعى تكونى بتشتمينى اسوسو :smile01*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *مش عااارفة انام
> العبوا مع بعض يا ولالاد
> اللى هيتخانق هنا هنخدووه
> على البدرووون ونشربووه بن مطحوووون
> *​


اة خديها وريحينا من شرها 
شوفتي بتشتمنا ازاي 
وعاملة روحها كبيرة علينا 
وووووو..............
مش هقول 
خليها في القلب تجرح ولا تطلع لبرة تفضح
حلو المثل دة ههههههه
بصي يا رورو 
شوفيها مالها ومالي البونية دى 
وقوليلها انا مش بدفع رشاوي 
ومش بتهدد ومش بخاف


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 سبتمبر 2014)

*كنت فاكره ان رمسيس عنده غير ولد عشان كده قلت اكيد مش هو
فدورت مين الاعضاء لعنده بنتين وولد ويسكن في الغربه ههههههههه
كده يا رمسيس كاني حياخدوني للبدرووون وانت تتفرج من غير متقول حاجه​*


----------



## tamav maria (19 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



خلاص ياريا عوضك علي الله بأه في فنجان البن ده
ما انا قولت لكم دوروا علي شغلانه احسن من دي تأكلكم عيش


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> خلاص ياريا عوضك علي الله بأه في فنجان البن ده
> ما انا قولت لكم دوروا علي شغلانه احسن من دي تأكلكم عيش


*قولت للولو يا تموفة 
نفتح عيادة نشتغل مهندسيين 
مش راضيية :smile01
*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هشو مشو بشو
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اوعى تكونى بتشتمينى اسوسو :smile01*​



هههههههههههههههههه

لاء انا بهش الناموس والعيال كمان علشان تعرفى تنامى


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لاء انا بهش الناموس والعيال كمان علشان تعرفى تنامى


*هو انا هيجينى نووم 
غير لما اخد اى شااابه ع البدرون 
امييييييييييييه يا اوختشى اميييييييييييييه *​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هو انا هيجينى نووم
> غير لما اخد اى شااابه ع البدرون
> امييييييييييييه يا اوختشى اميييييييييييييه *​




ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يبقى مش هتنامى يا اوختى 

امشى بالمنوم بقى 

او اقلك اضرب على راسك فيغمن عليكى فتنامى :act19::act19::act19:
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يبقى مش هتنامى يا اوختى
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا ما انا لو مالقتش حد اخده ع البدروون 
هاخد سوكينة بقى وامرى لله 
واسرق الدهب تباعها 
اللى هى اصلا سرقااه 
هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا ما انا لو مالقتش حد اخده ع البدروون
> هاخد سوكينة بقى وامرى لله
> واسرق الدهب تباعها
> ...



اوبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هى فينها راحت فين لازم تيجى تشوف الخيانه اللى هنا 

اللى انا معرفتش اعمله الفلوس عرفت تعمله 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*لو سألت عليا قوليلها ريا 
بتسلم عليكى وبتقولك 
هى مش هترجع الا وفى ايديها ضحية 
ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لو سألت عليا قوليلها ريا
> بتسلم عليكى وبتقولك
> هى مش هترجع الا وفى ايديها ضحية
> ههههههههههههه*​



بعد ايه ؟؟

بعد ما فكرتى فيها انها تكون الضحيه 

الله حلو السطرين دول ينفعوا اغنيه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لاء لاء مفيش سماح ولا عتاب فى عقاب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> بعد ايه ؟؟
> 
> بعد ما فكرتى فيها انها تكون الضحيه
> 
> ...


*اعمل ايه بس من غلبى 
بفك معاكى بكلمتين 
متقلقيش انا يمكن انتحر اصلا 
قبل ما الموضوع يخلص 
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اعمل ايه بس من غلبى
> بفك معاكى بكلمتين
> متقلقيش انا يمكن انتحر اصلا
> قبل ما الموضوع يخلص
> ههههههههههههههههه*​



بعد الشر عليكى 

الموضوع هو اللى ينتحر وانتى لاء 

بس ابقى لو انتحرتى يعنى ومفيش مفر خلى حد قدامك يصور نفسه سيلفى وانتى بالخلفيه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زى هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254063


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
طب والنيعمة ما انا منتحرة بقى 
بقى اخرتها اما انتحر اظهر فى سيلفى 
*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب والنيعمة ما انا منتحرة بقى
> بقى اخرتها اما انتحر اظهر فى سيلفى
> *​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

براحتك هو حد قالك انتحرى 

مهى سكيننه هى اللى هتاخدك على البدرون بعد ما فكرتى تخونيها 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههه 
لا مش ههون على اختشى حبيبتشى انا *​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا مش ههون على اختشى حبيبتشى انا *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب مهى هانت عليكى 

:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب مهى هانت عليكى
> 
> :gun::gun::gun:


*تموتى فى تهدية النفوس 
هههههههههههههه 
لا دى كان من ورا قلبى 
اعمل ايه مستغاظة بقى وبقول اى كلام :act23:
*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تموتى فى تهدية النفوس
> هههههههههههههه
> لا دى كان من ورا قلبى
> اعمل ايه مستغاظة بقى وبقول اى كلام :act23:
> *​




ههههههههههههههههههه

كل بيروح فى الهواااااااا

يعنى بتثق فيكى ثقه هتوديها على البدرون 

هههههههههههههههه

:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كل بيروح فى الهواااااااا
> 
> ...







*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​









هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------

